# Raw Discussion Thread: TRASH



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Kane has never been the most stable Superstar on the roster — or the most level-headed executive in the boardroom — but The Devil’s Favorite DOO has been particularly dichotomous since re-emerging at Night of Champions to attack WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins. As the WWE Universe waits to see what both Demon Kane and Corporate Kane will do next, what else awaits on Monday night’s hottest show? WWE.com has some theories.














> So let’s try to get this straight: Kane returned from a leg injury at Night of Champions and assaulted WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins. Then, the following night on Raw, the happy-go-lucky Director of Operations returned to work (with a new mug) and seemed to have no knowledge of his vengeful actions the night before. Then, capping off the night, Demon Kane tore through the ring canvas and dragged The Architect into “hell” — hardly an act befitting the DOO of a publicly traded company.
> 
> Corporate Kane was strangely aloof about Raw’s terrifying conclusion on SmackDown, even though it’s clear that he still has a strong connection to his demonic side. Is WWE’s DOO suffering from split personality disorder, or is his behavior part of a larger plan that has yet to be revealed?














> In a vitriolic rant to new Divas Champion Charlotte on Raw, Paige claimed that she was the harbinger of the Divas Revolution, and had harsh words for Becky Lynch, The Bella Twins, Team B.A.D. and even Natalya, who returned to action in a losing effort to Naomi later in the night but nevertheless made clear to re-insert herself into the conversation about WWE’s most powerful female competitors.
> 
> On Thursday night’s SmackDown, Natalya confronted the brash Diva of Tomorrow about her recent actions and received a stinging slap in the face in return. How might The Queen of Hearts retaliate against the embittered Paige?














> Despite being dismantled by The Wyatt Family in a three-on-one attack earlier this month — based solely on the mere possibility he might be joining Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose against the gruesome trio at Night of Champions — Randy Orton returned to Raw last Monday night for some serious payback against Bray Wyatt and his dark disciples.
> 
> Even though The Big Dog and The Lunatic Fringe have a powerful new ally in The Viper, The Wyatt Family is undeterred, and despite Harper’s one-on-one defeat to Reigns on SmackDown, the family is as strong as it’s ever been. Should WWE’s Apex Predator fear what these swamp monsters — especially Braun Strowman — are planning next?














> One night after reclaiming the United States Championship from Seth Rollins at Night of Champions, John Cena defended his star-spangled prize on Raw, sealing a victory over The Architect with an Attitude Adjustment. Now that Rollins has already used his guaranteed rematch for the prestigious title, will Raw bring the return of Cena’s U.S. Open Challenge? If so, who is bold enough to face The Champ?














> Last week on Raw, Big Show was particularly aggressive during his match with Cesaro, overpowering one of WWE’s most physically dominant Superstars before finishing him off with a skull-rattling KO Punch. Impressive in its own right, The World’s Largest Athlete then claimed that his show of force against The Swiss Superman was a mere preview of what awaits Brock Lesnar at Madison Square Garden on Oct. 3, live and only on the award-winning WWE Network. What message will the giant deliver on Raw, less than one week before Big Show’s anticipated collision with The Beast Incarnate?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on WWE Network.



It's still Saturday, Brock. :heston I still felt obliged to read and comment though.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what chaos Kane will cause next! This Storyline really has me hooked.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm actually enjoying this Kane thing so far. Yes, Kane shouldn't be in the World title picture in 2015. But, It's not like they've built up any more options that would fit the bill. Cesaro? No. Wyatt? No. Anyone else? Not really? And they've already run through the other options like Cena, Ambrose, Reigns, and Orton. 

Now with all of that said, Kane is playing this split personality thing well. People will naturally bitch because he's still doing the Corporate Kane thing alongside the Demon Kane. But to me, it works.

The Divas have had a good week last week and I hope that continues. Plus with the Cena open challenge continuing, I think we get a good show this week. Hopefully, I should say.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually pretty excited. I don't even know why.


> Now that Rollins has already used his guaranteed rematch for the prestigious title, will Raw bring the return of Cena’s U.S. Open Challenge? If so, who is bold enough to face The Champ?


I don't know about you guys, but Slater deserves a real shot now after trying a few times OKAY????? :zayn3


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

In before da fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol at using dichotomous for a wrestling preview.

Simple question. Where does RAW emanate from this week?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SHIV said:


> :lol at using dichotomous for a wrestling preview.
> 
> Simple question. Where does RAW emanate from this week?


Buffalo, NY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Buffalo, NY


Thank You. I cant remember how passionate Buffalo crowds are. I know the NYC/Broklyn and Jersey crowds are on fire, but Buffalo doesnt seem to stand out in my mind. I hope they are loud and are actually given good reason to be.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

SHIV said:


> Thank You. I cant remember how passionate Buffalo crowds are. I know the NYC/Broklyn and Jersey crowds are on fire, but Buffalo doesnt seem to stand out in my mind. I hope they are loud and are actually given good reason to be.


That's because it's upstate NY, northwestern NY to be exact. NYC, Jersey and Philly are within a couple of hours of each other and probably predominantly have the same die hard fans at them.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> As the WWE Universe waits to see what both Demon Kane and Corporate Kane will do next,


:ti

No we really don't.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*AAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY WE WANT SOME NEW DAY!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery :rollins :brock4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti
> 
> No we really don't.


Yep. Maybe if he did something crazy like try to set Rollins on fire or something, but we know that's not happening. Probably try to drag him to "Hell" again this week. :haha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Kane is like a heel Bruce Banner?


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

At least the Kane split personality disorder thing is something fresh, I just want some NEW DAY!


----------



## TLGOAT (Mar 28, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery :rollins :brock4


Why the hell do you feel the need to say this before every Raw? I remember you always used to do this under your old account on here too (Kelly Kelly fan).

It's not like nimbus's "What time does Raw come one" where it was memorable and funny.

_________________________

Does Nimbus still post here?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Will see the fuckery live in person :rollins


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

TLGOAT said:


> Why the hell do you feel the need to say this before every Raw? I remember you always used to do this under your old account on here too (Kelly Kelly fan).
> 
> It's not like nimbus's "What time does Raw come one" where it was memorable and funny.
> 
> ...


I dont have a clue what your talking about?. WWE is about the fuckery and thats why I post it


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Really looking forward to raw. They kinda have some interesting
things going-on. DONT FUCK IT UP WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> Will see the fuckery live in person :rollins


Same, I wish Randy Orton would've returned NEXT week (or...not at all). He polluted Raw in Buffalo last year and the only saving grace was Rusev winning the US Title from Sheamus on Raw: Backstage Pass.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Will see the fuckery live in person :rollins


Hell yea, have fun! It's always MUCH better in person imo.


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Hell yea, have fun! It's always MUCH better in person imo.


I went to Raw two weeks before WM this year, had a blast other than a guy who had like 3 kids with him getting on my nerves. 

Was not fun when he let the kids climb over me when Reigns came down the steps right by us.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BLRNerd said:


> I went to Raw two weeks before WM this year, had a blast other than a guy who had like 3 kids with him getting on my nerves.
> 
> Was not fun when he let the kids climb over me when Reigns came down the steps right by us.


Well I can see how that would suck. Overall though the live experience just can't be beat.


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Well I can see how that would suck. Overall though the live experience just can't be beat.


Agreed, 

Des Moines was a hot crowd that night compared to previous shows, 

I started singing "John Cena Sucks" during his theme and everyone joined in around me. Even a couple 6-8 years old behind me. It's barely audible on TV but you could hear it in the arena from the nosebleeds.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who will Vince sacrifice to make Big Show look legit this week? :vince3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*After last night's house show I am ready for RAW. I really hope Sasha Banks is in a match though, it was quite funny they sold a ton of her merch at the show only for her to be ringside for a Naomi/Nattie match. Also intrested in the Wyatt stuff because of how awesome the match between Roman and Dean vs Bray and Braun was as well, It will likely be back to nobody can take Braun out but now I know better haha. Also my friend is super lucky becasuse Reigns fist bumped him on the way through the crowd xD Ok enough of the mini review here haha. But one more thing I wanted to mention from it is Jack Swagger as a face = Awesome.

I really wanna see more of what Kane is doing, it was great last week. More from Owens, hopefully Cena open challenge, New Day killing it again, and other stuff should be a decent show. 
*


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Who will Vince sacrifice to make Big Show look legit this week? :vince3


A battle royal with all wrestler who beated Lesnar at least once and Big Show kicking out all of them in few mins :WOO


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe a surprise Lesnar-Heyman appearance? :mark:


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Sept 28th 2015 *
Kane and Big Show are the major focal points of Raw
:heston





Nice shakeup Vince :vince2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

GAD247 said:


> *Sept 28th 2015 *
> Kane and Big Show are the major focal points of Raw
> :heston
> 
> ...


That'll get those ratings up! People love those attitude era stars... :vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I apologize in advance for my absence tonight in the discussion thread, but going to Lambeau to see Packers/Chiefs takes precedent over Raw.

With that said time to start getting ready for Packers/Chiefs:


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas of who will answer Cena' Open Challenge assuming he has one tonight? 

Seems like most people are still tied up in feuds or have already faced him like Cesaro/Neville. I'm going with either Joe for a one time main roster appearance or Orton for history reasons. Would make for a solid one time match. Should be interesting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> I apologize in advance for my absence tonight in the discussion thread, but going to Lambeau to see Packers/Chiefs takes precedent over Raw.
> 
> With that said time to start getting ready for Packers/Chiefs:


A true Packers fan would have woken up drunk.

Still better than Kane going for the world title and Big Show looking like a beast we all know is getting served up to Brock.


----------



## BlazeOfG (Aug 21, 2015)

They're going up against a GB Packers game.

They are fucked.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope Zayn answers the U.S. Open challenge tonight. Probably get someone shit like Barrett though.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I apologize in advance for my absence tonight in the discussion thread, but going to Lambeau to see Packers/Chiefs takes precedent over Raw.
> 
> With that said time to start getting ready for Packers/Chiefs:


Lucky.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel or Swagger had better appear tonight, gosh dang it!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A-C-P you will be missed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope the numbers are shit again. Come on guys, show them you don't enjoy it, boycott RAW!

Edit: or just watch on a stream, but if the numbers get low enough they will HAVE to do something other than bring a load of legends back. YOU HAVE THE POWAHHHH


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Maybe if Kane's really gone off his rocker we'll get a replay of this.....






or






Just sub Shane for Seth, ah who I'm I kidding chances are will just get more of this.......


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Maybe if Kane's really gone off his rocker we'll get a replay of this.....


Or this ...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

If Big Show squashes Cesaro again...

:fuckthis


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Packers/Chiefs should be good, so I'll definitely be watching that instead of this shit. Hope those rating numbers keep performing dat limbo act.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

TKOW said:


> If Big Show squashes Cesaro again...
> 
> :fuckthis


Gotta keep him strong for Lesnar. :mj2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The potential return of Cena's open challenge interests me. Also looking forward to Owens, Sasha Banks and New Day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *After last night's house show I am ready for RAW. I really hope Sasha Banks is in a match though, it was quite funny they sold a ton of her merch at the show only for her to be ringside for a Naomi/Nattie match. Also intrested in the Wyatt stuff because of how awesome the match between Roman and Dean vs Bray and Braun was as well, It will likely be back to nobody can take Braun out but now I know better haha. Also my friend is super lucky becasuse Reigns fist bumped him on the way through the crowd xD Ok enough of the mini review here haha. But one more thing I wanted to mention from it is Jack Swagger as a face = Awesome.
> 
> I really wanna see more of what Kane is doing, it was great last week. More from Owens, hopefully Cena open challenge, New Day killing it again, and other stuff should be a decent show.
> *



Awesome, that you went. Did you get any cool swag?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sheamus cash in tonight would create excitement I dont care what anyone says. I love a MITB cash-in on RAW and considering Vince is in a panic it is quite possible.*



SHIV said:


> Awesome, that you went. Did you get any cool swag?


*I bought a Sasha Banks shirt and got a neat souvenir cup. My buddy like went all out and got the glasses and brass knucks as well, I would have done the same if I had enough.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BlackoutLAS said:


> I hope the numbers are shit again. Come on guys, show them you don't enjoy it, boycott RAW!
> 
> Edit: or just watch on a stream, but if the numbers get low enough they will HAVE to do something other than bring a load of legends back. YOU HAVE THE POWAHHHH


Theyre never gonna change. Intil cena loses a feud, nothing will change


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So i wonder what happened under the ring with Seth and Kane?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> So i wonder what happened under the ring with Seth and Kane?


Seth Rollins got to see his big red machine I guess.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

So guys what fuckery are we expecting this week ?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Seth Rollins got to see his big red machine I guess.


Well I guess Seth didnt need to show his since we alread seen it


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

There are many of us who have desire to see that.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I really want Kane to get one more WWE title run so I am pulling for him at HIAC I just wish he would change his attire already this is his worst mask and worst outfit imo. I would even settle for this, I quite liked it. Or just his original look from his debut. *


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Who will the WWE Champion job to this week? He will surely job every week and then retain at Hell In A Cell - just like in the lead up to NOC where Sting got the better of him every single week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Thank You. I cant remember how passionate Buffalo crowds are. I know the NYC/Broklyn and Jersey crowds are on fire, but Buffalo doesnt seem to stand out in my mind. I hope they are loud and are actually given good reason to be.


Buffalo may have Toronto fans. Only 2 hours away. And Toronto fans are rowdy as fuck!

LET'S GO BLUE JAYS!

:EDWIN10


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for the fuckery coming.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Charlotte and Becky is on MizTV again. If Charlotte didn't have the title I would wonder why they get so many opportunities doing promo when its their weakest trait.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Charlotte and Becky is on MizTV again. If Charlotte didn't have the title I would wonder why they get so many opportunities doing promo when its their weakest trait.


Well, it's a chance to rectify the abortion of a segment they stumbled through last time.

But maybe half the fun of WWE is observing how they often fail to learn from mistakes.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if they had Rollins vs Kane either tonight or next week and have Kane beat Rollins in a non title match leading to a rematch for the title at HIAC - afterall they have 4 Raws to fill till the PPV.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not going to watch yet again, so here's hoping the show is awful and the ratings are in the toilet even further. As the saying goes "Things sometimes have to get worse to get better"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cesaro Vs Heath









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> *Charlotte and Becky is on MizTV again.*


Hey great, let me sit down in my fave chair, allow my loud mouth of a wife to talk about her day at the hair dresser's and now THIS the return of one of the WORST segments of the year.......











WAIT, I just remeber I'm NOT married to a wind bag & it's time for some......


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Gonna stay up and start watching in bed, but can imagine I will fall asleep between one of the hundred commercial breaks in the first hour. Don't know what to expect, can see it being another very dull unmemorable Raw.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Damn ,Otunga look like he came to host the pre-show straight from some funeral


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Damn ,Otunga look like he came to host the pre-show straight from some funeral


His career's?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Any current wrestlers from Buffalo? I remember them usually embarrassing Beth Phoenix whenevr she wrestled there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

whose ready for


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Wooooo Henry v Big Show tonight... how exciting.... 

On the plus side, Heyman on Raw tonight.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm expecting a shitty show!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> EXCLUSIVE: Heath Slater is ready to answer John Cena - WWE Universe's United States Championship Open Challenge on ‪#‎SlaterAppreciationDay‬! ‪#‎Raw‬


LOL


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lets try and keep the complaining to a minimum tonight. you think we can do that?


Lets enjoy the show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where is RAW at tonight?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane recap... ugh


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, let's see how shitty this RAW will be tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Undertakerowns said:


> I'm expecting a shitty show!


Isn't that a given?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I know Kane gets a lot of hate, but you guys got to admit that this version is pretty hilarious.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

If Heath Slater does not win the U.S. title tonight, I am not watching when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Strongly considered not watching Raw at all tonight fpalm see how long I last

RAW IS BORE


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Please start with a match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ajay West said:


> Wooooo Henry v Big Show tonight... how exciting....
> 
> On the plus side, Heyman on Raw tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Lets try and keep the complaining to a minimum tonight. you think we can do that?
> 
> 
> Lets enjoy the show



I shall try. 
But not do probably.. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Rollins made it out of HELL


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I finally got Sky Sport so watching this on the big screen for the first time :dance

probably regret getting it though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Lets try and keep the complaining to a minimum tonight. you think we can do that?
> 
> 
> Lets enjoy the show


Isn't that dependent on the show?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hearing "The Demon Kane" annoys me about as much as "Well, its the Big Show"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

remember when kane would pull people into hell, and a gigantic swathe of flame would erupt from the hole?

nowadays it just looks like Satan farted some talcum powder.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

BlackoutLAS said:


> If Heath Slater does not win the U.S. title tonight, I am not watching when I get home tomorrow.


Seriously. Heath is great. I know they'll never let him beat Cena, but they need to throw him a bone or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If RAW starts to get shitty, I'm just gonna flip it over to Chiefs/Packers.. That should be a great game anyways.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a bad feeling about tonight. Also, Kane has been involved in lots of cringe worthy fucked up awful feuds...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go with Cena the burying of the mid card challenge again


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

that music fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Speaking of shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, let's get this over with.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Johhhn Ceeeena Succccks I love that chant


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Champ is Here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

i hate this bastard


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It seems like they always use Kane or Big Show in main event matches because they have ran out of ideas.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bi polar Kane


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@A-C-P *Do you have adequate amounts of alcohol for tonight's f̶e̶s̶t̶i̶v̶i̶t̶i̶e̶s̶ ̶ fuckery?*


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Uh oh forums about to go into meltdown..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BlackoutLAS said:


> If Heath Slater does not win the U.S. title tonight, I am not watching when I get home tomorrow.


Heath Slater is the Barry Horowitz of the current era.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> If RAW starts to get shitty, I'm just gonna flip it over to Chiefs/Packers.. That should be a great game anyways.


No. Chiefs have no offense outside charles. Contain him, and theyre a push over


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Seriously. Heath is great. I know they'll never let him beat Cena, but they need to throw him a bone or something.


The only title he's ever wanted to hold is the IC Title. Have him cut a promo on how he's sick of being a joke, win some matches, get the title and have a nice run. The guy deserves to fulfil his dream after all the shit he's been put through.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Ratings are down, who do we call 

Heath Slater :vince2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's with the Miami Gators colors.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kane in a main event feud in 2015 makes me feel like I've been infected with EbolAIDS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena getting booed in non-smarks towns nationwide now...

:ti

But lets keep him face, WWE. Brilliance personified right there.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The only thing that matters is who Cena is gonna face at HIC


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets just be happy that Lucha Underground got a second season


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The United States World Heavyweight Championship :mj4


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lmao, world class trolling from John Triton.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I want a big upset tonight please


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> i hate this bastard


Not as much as i do


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm salty bruh


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol I'm supposed to cheer this passive aggressive smug bastard?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy..it's John "I've personally wrecked wrestling for over a decade" Cena....here he comes to bury the dayyyyyy


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Would honestly love to take a shit on this smug fuckers head


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena is how to ensure I don't change the channel to start Raw. Let's do this!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

List those RAW highlights for tonight before the kickoff happens!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NEWWWW DAAAAY


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xavier Woods!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day!!!! :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NEW DAYYYY :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's go my brothas :dance


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If Woods wins it :banderas


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Seriously please consider watching this show on a stream, show them we don't like it...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Starting RAW with The New Day. :rusevyes*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww, come on.

Couldn't just give Slater one chance?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heh, I didn't know he was actually going to bury a member of the new Day when I typed previous comment.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a feeling, his time is now!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

New Day? :mark:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS new day…..:dance:dance


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Yessssss haha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena smiles and smirks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Alright, that made me legit laugh.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This fucker is always so happy when the crowd doesnt boo the fuck outta him. 

New day? Time for cena to overcome those odds


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

IT'S A NEW DAY!!!! YES IT IS!!!! :mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

They've thrown the two best things on Raw together.

I like it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

best babyfaces on the roster and they aren't even babyfaces


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh please Jesus let them win this match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol New Day


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena gonna squash these clowns.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Really? Just feed your hottest act to Cena?


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

dududududu


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena and the New Day :mark:


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Heels with momentum?



Not for much longer...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

CENA, DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR. CLAP FOR YOUR SOON TO BE US CHAMPION, AND FEEL THE POWAH!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Preach it Big E…The New Day are the only great thing in the WWE :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HUSTLE LOYALTY AND #BOOOOOOTYY


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Their outfits...Did Harlem Heat have a garage sale?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yet another act more popular than Cena! :bryanlol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Johnny boy
Hustle Loyalty Booty
:ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The new day are the best thing in the WWE LOL


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

NEW DAY QUOTING FUTURE! AT THE SAME DAMN TIME! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena burying the tag team champs.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena is the man to beat.

How unfortunate. :supercena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ducktales reference for the win


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

BlackoutLAS said:


> The only title he's ever wanted to hold is the IC Title. Have him cut a promo on how he's sick of being a joke, win some matches, get the title and have a nice run. The guy deserves to fulfil his dream after all the shit he's been put through.


Good idea. He's been pretty consistent and does a good job with comedy or whatever. He hasn't been seen much since 3MB (I liked them actually), and him not being used can be the basis for him being upset. If he wanted the IC title, I would just let him have a nice run. It'll give him something to do at least.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

During one part of Cena's theme song, I always hear something something "like I fart in a jail".


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Really? Just feed your hottest act to Cena?












You new to the show? Lol This has been happening for years.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New Day:lmao


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Strong start for RAW, New Day proving there on the level with Cena.

WOOOO lets see how this match goes, please be a DQ finish


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

TEAM SCROOGE MCDUCK.


MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Future would be so proud


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless New Day.
Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Cena being the buzz kill...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena about to bury the whole new day........... AT THE SAME DAMN TIME fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's that Cena burial promo I was looking for!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lillian is looking fantastico :smile2:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cena is no role model


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Surely Cena himself has to be tired of this shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena :buried New Day

:ti


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"I'M Gonna bury you all"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I love bad jokes lol.


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Did Big E Say duck tales


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

New Day bout to job to Cena the John.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena is gonna beat them all three. Of course.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Gold.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Woods is wrestling. YES!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lost in the Woods :LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this is going to go like 2 min., right?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Cena about to bury the entire New Day. :no:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He's about to get lost in the Woods you guys! LOL They're actually giving them all the titles you guys!


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

John Cena and New Day. Doesn't get anymore PG than that.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I would honestly love The New Day holding all of the titles.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I never thought I'd hear a Future reference on WWE programming*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Cena in such a bad mood? Nikki give him a STD?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Of course they send the weakest member of the group in to fight the best wrestler in the company.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol You about to get lost.................in the WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODS!


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cena has no legitimate fans that aren't kids here. Anyone who says they like him is just trolling to be "anti-IWC" so they can convince themselves they're not a part of the IWC, because IWC members are seen as losers. True story.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is that referee some type of pity hire? He looks lost and possibly mentally illtarded


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

John Cena is so David Silver it's not even funny. Whack ass bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena got that shovel ready.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Interesting ... think Kofi is the best worker, Big E and Cena could have a nice match two big men with different styles , Cena was bigging up E months ago. 

Was never a fan of Xavier's ring work. 

But this should be entertaining.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Take that mic of cena, his response there was very cringey.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Come on, Cena is the blatant heel in this segment..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena with the sucker punch.

Be a star Cena


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Really? Just feed your hottest act to Cena?


But vince is panicked about the ratings


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Xavier the Savior.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lame, New Day comes out, supplies some entertainment in a show that needs it big time, and Cena is like, be serious, sigh


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena looks mad that New Day is way more entertaining than him lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This may be the first time we see Woods in a extended singles match.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Something the internet likes? Feed it to Cena. Anything the casuals and the IWC like? Feed it to Cena! 


But why are the ratings going down?!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Woods is <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> John Cena is so David Silver it's not even funny. Whack ass bitch.


His wholesome act reminds me of Brandon Walsh, to be honest. But Brandon Walsh was GOAT, so let's not compare him to Cena.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow Cena the role model.... He comes off as such a cunt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena heeling it up as usual :cena3*


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you knew someone who acted like John Cena in real life, would you not want them dead?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena sucks, but Xavier does,indeed, blow.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Cena the John hit him when he wasn't ready.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I wasnt readyyyyyy 

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is already annoying me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Why is Cena in such a bad mood? Nikki give him a STD?


CENA already has STDS, wasn't he banging a porn star


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. No Big E/Kofi means Woods is getting squashed.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

wow I actually thought new day would win


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena looks hungover as fuck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

John Cena owns the refs. 
Take that Cam Newton ya rookie bitch..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena trying to belittle New Day for their antics. :ugh2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Vintage WWE. Cena demolishing a red hot group.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

aw c'mon John! He wasn't ready!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Please lord let Xavier get this W





































Who am I kidding :cena2


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Heel turn for the ref sending New Day away. fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This match really should be no longer than 5 minutes. Cena has beaten them all, he should have no trouble disposing of Xavier Woods of all people.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena burying the New Day... rofl


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Amber B said:


> This is already annoying me.


100 times better than a Seth Rollins 20 minute boring promo.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, less New Day, more Cena.. that's what we want

thanks ref


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NateC said:


> Of course they send the weakest member of the group in to fight the best wrestler in the company.


Xavier Woods is great in the ring.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

HUSTLE


LOYALTY


BOOTY!!!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Im I swear to god woods better fucking win this is bs


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Dirt sheets report Raw is making changes in panic mode due to ratings. Opening montage showed WWEWHC getting beaten multiple times, Cena comes out to boos and prepares to beat hot midcarder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmm Cena mentioned entertain a lot. When was the last time he actually entertained anyone?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Woods is going to get destroyed. :grande


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

New day is one of the only peoples that can make a cena match tolerable.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

John Cena seems bitter tonight, doesn't he?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NateC said:


> Of course they send the weakest member of the group in to fight the* best wrestler in the company*.


Not sure if serious


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe Cena will actually let Xavier get some offence over to help put him over as more than just the talker in new day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

christien62 said:


> Im I swear to god woods better fucking win this is bs


I like New Day, but really there's no reason Woods should win this. As great as he is talking, there's a reason he's the dude that gets beat up all the time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

:vince5 : Hey, I heard those New Day guys I didn't give a fuck about originally but still managed to shine are pretty over nowadays ! Why don't we use them to push a deserving youngster ?

:supercena : Sup.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This match is gonna be a big chance for Woods to finally show what he can do in the ring, to my knowledge he has had like hardly any chance to stand out and put on a singles match of this magnitude, I hope it is a good length.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Woods about to be Cena's toilet bowl for this entire segment and get SHIT on hard.

Welcome to the club, Xavier.

Signed,

Seth, Bray, Rusev, Kevin Owens.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

oh woods. He better get a good match out of this!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

All right!!! Commercials!!

Sonic is to food what trees are to oceans....


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

So we're lucky if Raw has 20 minutes of wrestling nowadays, yet they persist on putting breaks on during matches.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Xavier Woods is great in the ring.


I'm talking from a kayfabe stand point. Lol He's the fall guy of the group that gets pinned the most, wouldn't it actually make sense to send Big E since he could potentially match Cena's strength?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena is in trouble? Give me a break


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> His wholesome act reminds me of Brandon Walsh, to be honest. But Brandon Walsh was GOAT, so let's not compare him to Cena.


Brandon was captain save a ho for real but his intentions were always legit and he was likable.
David Silver had no redeeming qualities, was a fuck boy and the older he got, the more street he tried to be.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Not sure if serious


I'm talking kayfabe lol


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

NateC said:


> I'm talking from a kayfabe stand point. Lol He's the fall guy of the group that gets pinned the most, wouldn't it actually make sense to send Big E since he could potentially match Cena's strength?


Brother, you don;'t give away the match between two big muscle guys on free TV. The fans pay to see the bigger guys in the territory face off, you gotta make them pay for it on pay per view brother.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Dirt sheets report Raw is making changes in panic mode due to ratings. Opening montage showed WWEWHC getting beaten multiple times, Cena comes out to boos and prepares to beat hot midcarder.


Yeah, vince thinks we need more cena, so here we are


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dope DDT.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena's next feud to interfere in 3...2...1..


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy crap...cena is massive compared to woods. And agreed, he is def in a very bad mood. Never seen him like this before, wonder what happened


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Woods about to be Cena's toilet bowl for this entire segment and get SHIT on hard.
> 
> Welcome to the club, Xavier.
> 
> ...


Only those 4? I made a list a while back of who Cena has buried and it's near 60.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Brandon was captain save a ho for real but his intentions were always legit and he was likable.
> David Silver had no redeeming qualities, was a fuck boy and the older he got, the more street he tried to be.


You are right. BTW, that was such a GOAT show. I'm a guy, but don't give a damn. That show entertained, period


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I swear Cena's current color combination is the ugliest fucking combination he's ever worn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE match style. The guy getting all the offense in is going to job. Job Cena is going to lose! :bryanlol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Xavier be like,


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"HE GOT EM, HE GO EM" Shut up cole.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn, Xavier is going in.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait, is one of the guys in the audience wearing an Owen 3:16 shirt? Please tell me he is.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's go Xavier! Cena sucks! Let's go Xavier! Cena sucks!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is not the most graceful match ever


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena doesn't even pretend to be anything other than a spotz and movez guy now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How many times must he reverse a AA?


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Brandon was captain save a ho for real but his intentions were always legit and he was likable.
> David Silver had no redeeming qualities, was a fuck boy and the older he got, the more street he tried to be.


Brian Austin Green would've been the first Drake if only Death Row had signed him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Holy crap...cena is massive compared to woods. And agreed, he is def in a very bad mood. Never seen him like this before, wonder what happened


Vince told him he has to lose again, in 2018


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Xavier is booked hella strong here.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

New day comeback out at the end, for a run in on cena, dudleys run in for the save setting up a three on three.

or is that to logical???


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Watching wwe is the true meaning of addiction. No matter how crap it gets, no matter what you'll find yourself watching Raw every single monday night


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

We actually get a good match at the start of Raw :wtf


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, that was terrible.

6 man incoming?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:O Woods actually got protected?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh here we go main event, Cena and Dudleys from new day

new day gonna get buried in the main event


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Smells like a tag team match playa!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck off Dudleys


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Inb4 Dudlyz and Cena vs New Day.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Let me guess, this turn into a six-man?*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLD ON PLAYAS!!!!!!!! WE GOT OURSELVES A 6 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH!!!!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They better not make this a tag match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 man tag match incoming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

D-Von Dudley why the fuck did you just hug Cena.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

six man time, maybe with New Day it won't be so bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Also like how the pyro guy just knew The Dudleys were coming out.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Please don't tell me 3D sold out so badly they are gong to tag with Cena?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok Dudleys you can go now, your novelty has wore off.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

holla holla. Tag match, playa!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

6 man tag incoming


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm 

6 Man tag incoming


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I knew it was going to turn into a 6 man tag


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... turned in out of boredom. Everyone in the ring and the "face of the company" looks like the jobber. weird.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If this was the good ol' days, the dudleys would 3D Cena right there and then


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo much Cena dick sucking on commentary


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So raw ending on a 6 man tag with someone costing Cena to set up a US title feud?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

New day standing tall in the ring at the end :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I will never understand why wrestlers have their music play before they come to the rescue of someone. Doesn't it just make it easier for the others in the ring to prepare for you coming?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I really hate Eat.Sleep.Go.To.Hell.Repeat.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Didn't know Teddy Long was still employed.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I CAN'T BE ARSED WITH ANOTHER 6 MAN TAG TEAM MAIN EVENT!

I love The New Day, but the constant tag team match main events have been getting very, very boring for the last 5 years.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Another six man tag. :lol

WWE logic: just throw together two teams and have a tag match because we can't think of anything creative.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> D-Von Dudley why the fuck did you just hug Cena.


Well it's worked for Nikki so...............


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648650279638859776 @Dell *Sasha Section is becoming a thing :drose*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was a 3D on Cena too much to ask?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hold on a second playa!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *HOLD ON PLAYAS!!!!!!!! WE GOT OURSELVES A 6 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH!!!!*


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

i called it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do people always save Cena from a beat down, when Cena never saves anyone from a beat down.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The guy with the Lana………..DEL REY sign :ha


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

ok that booking of woods was ok made him look resilient and atleast he did not lose clean


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

6 man tag team match, playa! fpalm


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish that promo would GO TO HELL.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

weak crowd reactions all the way around making for a lame raw. not that i like the dudleys, but they needed a big pop there. liked the cena/woods match. doesn't matter who cena fights, he's gonna let the person get their shit in and look good for the sake of the match.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone point out the hypocrisy of Cena berating an opponent for goofing around and not being serious? I'd imagine they did


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> I will never understand why wrestlers have their music play before they come to the rescue of someone. Doesn't it just make it easier for the others in the ring to prepare for you coming?


Because this is a performance, not a real fight. The music and the pyro is there for the crowd.

I mean, seriously?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That NBA 2K16 ad :banderas 2K is legit this year.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like US Champ Material to me...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

crowd seems quiet tonight, and i thought I saw mad empty seats,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Did anyone point out the hypocrisy of Cena berating an opponent for goofing around and not being serious? I'd imagine they did


We did but kids don't lol an that is who Cena caters to


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bored so far.....

Awful


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

I think that was great booking,

Helps establsh new day in that heel role, theyre in danger of becoming tweeners so need to reinforce the fact theyre heels every week.

Woods was made to look good, Cena still gets the win,

Team 3D run in for the save continue the feud, there relevance is improved via a teaming with cena.

And we get a decent 3 vs 3 match, thats fresh


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why do people always save Cena from a beat down, when Cena never saves anyone from a beat down.


They hope he will put in a good word for them?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I hate the fucking commercials.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

Sky advertising WWF (world wildlife fund) during Raw is just teasing. [email protected]$tard$


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Only just realized how long it has been since we saw Xavier get to show what he can do in a solo match on Raw. Feels like years lol.. This crowd is terrible though and might be the worst I have ever seen....


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Called it.*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

cena everywhere! fpalm


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Also like how the pyro guy just knew The Dudleys were coming out.


How could he not know? Team 3D are over which means Cena will team with them. That's the difference between HHH & Cena. HHH just beats guys who are over whereas Cena likes to leech on them. Look what happened in Sting's Raw match.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why do people always save Cena from a beat down, when Cena never saves anyone from a beat down.


Zack Ryder, Rey Mysterio and Eve.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sweet Baby Ray and Djon*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's that called? The panderer's elbow?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Even Cena's "pop" was the crowd slow clapping hahaha


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

"We really need to find a way to waste an hour of RAW besides the hour plus of commercials." - Creative

This has shit RAW written all over it.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol big e


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> How could he not know? Team 3D are over which means Cena will team with them. That's the difference between HHH & Cena. HHH just beats guys who are over whereas Cena likes to leech on them. Look what happened in Sting's Raw match.


Yeah Cena has to steal some of their cheers and popularity . The WWE always does this with Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What is this "Why won't they tag me" shit? Did anyone else notice?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Big E always has a stare down when he gets tagged in lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm 94% sure Big E could go balls deep in the entire divas division if he wants to. Turn all them white chicks out.:lol


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

So Vince wants his ratings to go up so he has the brilliant idea to book a boring-ass Teddy Long-style 6-man fucking house show tag cocksucking stupid match?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

If it starts gaining traction, Mcmahon puts Cena in action!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I just realized it's officially the Fall and Fall in WWE almost always sucks. Fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He should be U.S. Champion, y'all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Woods is too much :lmao


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> I think that was great booking,
> 
> Helps establsh new day in that heel role, theyre in danger of becoming tweeners so need to reinforce the fact theyre heels every week.
> 
> ...


ssshhh we're not allowed to say anything good about Cena or WWE booking on here. We might get beaten up by the cool kids!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a difference a hot crowd makes. This crowd is dam near silent


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

xaiver I should be us champion I wish man


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

AlternateDemise said:


> I will never understand why wrestlers have their music play before they come to the rescue of someone. Doesn't it just make it easier for the others in the ring to prepare for you coming?


Because a guy's theme song gives him super strength and intimidates and confuses the opposition.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Woods' trombone is better than the Balloon Bella fucker.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Bored so far.....
> 
> Awful


It's pretty bad. 

I'm pretty much at my wits end with John Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, Big E DID get up there for that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This has actually sort of made sense, but this crowd is fucking awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead ALREADY. And this is with the biggest name on the full time roster out there, the hottest act (New Day), and a returning legandary tag team out there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Devon's hot tag offense - shoulder tackles and elbows.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

what a spear get rekt cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:haha Cena


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

New Day are so good with their gimmick, I don't want them to ever split.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe Cena is pissed because of him getting a push? He likes being where he is that is obvious lately but Vince would totally rocket him up the card to try and save ratings in a foolish attempt.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I look forward to the day the Dudley's put Cena through a table. :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha you people are complaining about a 100% logically booked match that's incredibly fun. fpalm


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this match, don't know about you guys


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm just sittin here and I realized a mentally unstable dude, potentially suffering from a split personality disorder, is the director of operations of RAW.

Brilliant. :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So the only 2 good things on RAW during the last few months have been Cena's challenge and New Day. Since they are getting those out of the way, what incentive is there to watch the rest of RAW?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> It's pretty bad.
> 
> I'm pretty much at my wits end with John Cena.


the worst part is the wWE won't clear Daniel Bryan even though his DR did, because the WWE doesn't want to have to push DB in the amain event , and they know if he came back and was put in the mid card the crowds would take over raw again. So the WWE just refuses to clear him. 

Its funny their most popular wrester, the won't clear and don't want to push him. That is why the WWE has no new stars. Along with other super popular guys like Cesaro and Ambrose jobbing left and right when they are super over.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

NEW DAY


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

omfg new day just beat cena idc if xaiver isn't usa champ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*New Day wins!! :dance*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NEW DAY WINS :dance*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK GOD NEW DAY WON.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Vince wants ratings but doesn't have Lesnar/Heyman or Taker appear to promote the Hell in a Cell match.

Typical.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

New Day win!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm just sittin here and I realized a mentally unstable dude, potentially suffering from a split personality disorder, is the director of operations of RAW.
> 
> Brilliant. :vince5


So Kane is based off of Vince then?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped the show on. HOW MANY GODDAMN TIMES ARE THEY GOING TO DO DUDLEYS VS. NEW DAY?!?!?! JESUS!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope this doesn't mean the Dudleyz are about to win the tag titles.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YESSS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*They should be U.S. Champion, y'all!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Atleast Cena didn't win


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Vince wants ratings but doesn't have Lesnar/Heyman or Taker appear to promote the Hell in a Cell match.
> 
> Typical.


When they had that long 2 segment kick ass brawl a few months ago, that didn't pop a rating, either.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate MizTV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz Tv gonna be a whole lot of cringe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:what *WHY WOULD YOU PUT THEM BACK ON MIZ TV AFTER THAT LAST DISASTER?! *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god WWE never learns their lesson. They just had these women on Miz TV and the segment DIED HARD/FAILED MISERABLY. So what makes them think this isn't going to happen again?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Divas on MizTV.

Because, you know, it worked out SO WELL the last time...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Considering the disaster it was last time Charlotte and Becky were on MizTV I don't hold out hope for this one.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Divas' Revolution Miz TV. WWE learning from their mistakes


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another divas Miz TV. Because the last one went so well :cool2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. This must be the episode Cena's been less featured in a long long time (of shows he's been in).


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's weird how hard it is not to watch this sometimes, even when you hate it.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay so where's all the people from 15 minutes ago that were bitching and moaning like little girls about New Day being fed to John Cena?

Seriously guys, you really need to tone down the hostility. How on earth do you even manage to enjoy shit in WWE if you're convinced the whole time it's going to turn out the way you hate?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> THANK GOD NEW DAY WON.


It just means they are losing the title at MSG loll


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Divas Miz TV again?? Do they not learn? Miz completely overshadowed them on the mic the last time the crowd actually cheered for him, one of the best heels today.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Always good to start a show with the heels going over, means we're likely to get a big face ending.

well booked opening don't care what anyone says


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ they need to free up the payroll by getting rid of the turds that just won't flush (Miz, Big Show, Orton etc) and trust in the newer talent.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It shows how much I hate watching football now that I watch shitty WWE even when the Packers are on. At least the NBA starts soon so I have something I enjoy to rescue me from this for awhile.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Divas on Miz TV. Cuz that went well last time. unk2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have a last man standing match or something.

Add some excitement to tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Havent they learned to let Charlotte and Becky do their promos on the taped show, not the live one?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Do they even think these things through when they book them?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I hope this doesn't mean the Dudleyz are about to win the tag titles.


I just had the exact same thought


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

new day better not lose there titles


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I just flipped the show on. HOW MANY GODDAMN TIMES ARE THEY GOING TO DO DUDLEYS VS. NEW DAY?!?!?! JESUS!!!!


we're getting something fresher later

REIGNS VS WYATT :vince5 :lel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm getting sick and tired of this awful wrestling show interrupting my commercials!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Just turned on RAW to see New Day beat The Dudley Boys and Cena clean.

It's a New Day and a Good day yes it is..


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> It just means they are losing the title at MSG loll


I disagree, New day haven't held the belts long enough for the dudleys to be transitional champions. It would damage the prestige of the belts when theyve really been building the division back up


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I hope this doesn't mean the Dudleyz are about to win the tag titles.


Yeah that was an unexpected win. I can't see Dudleyz taking titles unless it's a specialty match like a tables match, which shouldn't happen until next ppv, but by then, why would they be eligible for a title shot?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I would be okay with New Day loosing the tag titles if all 3 went on to feud with Cena for the US title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

christien62 said:


> new day better not lose there titles


Man it's going to suck for you Saturday.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> the worst part is the wWE won't clear Daniel Bryan even though his DR did, because the WWE doesn't want to have to push DB in the amain event , and they know if he came back and was put in the mid card the crowds would take over raw again. So the WWE just refuses to clear him.
> 
> Its funny their most popular wrester, the won't clear and don't want to push him. That is why the WWE has no new stars. Along with other super popular guys like Cesaro and Ambrose jobbing left and right when they are super over.


I think you can trace the ratings decline all the way to that Rumble decision. They could use Bryan right about now. Can anyone even name who the #2 babyface behind Cena is? Orton? Dean? Reigns? Neville? Everyone seems inner-changeable. 

John Cena is stale as fuck right now. Also, Cena has no heel to feud with.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler did what??


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ZIGGLER HAS FEELINGS FOR NIKKI!!!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Charlotte vs. Paige & Becky feud is..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sweet little citizen Kane. *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ashley from HR :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"Kane, Director of operations" LoooooL


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"Anonymous complaint." LOL.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Director of Operations doesn't know who or what HR is, got it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cussin: Dunn. Hate that camera panning over the crowd, looking at the Tron


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ashley, from HR.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The boy


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph and HHH = MNF


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha Rollins


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Seth/Kane program... sigh


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ashley is pretty cute.

Why is Seth there? Did hell let him out early?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth kayfabe sending emails

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane. In a major storyline. And it's not 1998.
:vince


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I want to fuck the hr lady


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

An anonymous complaint rofl

Wonder who might that be...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So what happened at the end of Smackdown is not going to be mentioned..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Kane, I do love you.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane :ha


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

What the hell? :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Too distracted by that Ambrose poster.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This guy Kane right here :booklel


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ashley is fine!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Steph looks 50 tonight.


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

I like this Kane/Rollin Rivalry.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> I want to fuck the hr lady


Sadly, the only ones getting fucked is the viewers watching this trash


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Kane is gold :lol (Y) :clap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love bi-polar Kane. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That drink that Kane has must be filled with some kind of strong happy juice. Whenever he sips it instant mood change.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's doing a good job?!?! The fuck are you smoking Cole?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus, these backstage skits are awful and so much awkward silences. Remember Austin and Rock just firing away back in the day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait. Why are Reigns and Wyatt having ANOTHER match?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I've never seen Reigns vs Wyatt before :mark can't wait


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I like this angle with Kane. He does comedy pretty fuckin' well.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Sadly, the only ones getting fucked is the viewers watching this trash


This.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Bray vs. Wyatt is a good indicator of how Kane's doing? Fire him immediately then.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Byron Saxton shakes his head just like Lawler.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I must say, this is the most I've enjoyed the Kane character in a really long time.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If only this was ten years ago. "Ashley" would have been tombstoned before the night ended :agree:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kostic said:


> An anonymous complaint rofl
> 
> Wonder who might that be...


:russo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The writing in this segment is fucking terrible.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Roman has been doing pretty good lately, you guys gotta admit.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Honestly I hope this is their last match and they part ways at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ambrose finally getting to talk, jeeez when was the last time.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

No Ambrose, that's not THE look.. It's DA LOOK.. :reigns


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Reigns needs to turn heel and align with heel Jericho for one last run.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''The Bat'' Dean Ambrose


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns looks like he's the smallest guy here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Reigns is gong to be the next Cena.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

BELIEVE THAT! ONE VERSUS ALL!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

indoor voice, ambrose. holy fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ORTON CORSPING... SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Believe dat!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose mentions *THE LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Dean,
Your in a locker room correct?
Try a shower. They work. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> If only this was ten years ago. "Ashley" would have been tombstoned before the night ended :agree:


I'd tombstone ashley, ifunowutimeen.





(That's a sexual reference)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Roman has been doing pretty good lately, you guys gotta admit.


Yeah because he is riding Ambrose coattails again. Put Reigns singles by himself again and he goes back to being awful.

Reigns is perfect in a group, where you can use him to his strengths. But solo is is exposed.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

That segment was awful and i cant put my finger on why, it just seemed awkward


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody go buy me a brisket sammich!!!! I'm disabled and can't drive to store!!

Pizza Hut...well there goes my appetite.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

checkcola said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > I want to fuck the hr lady
> ...


Maybe thats why im horny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose really do look like the type to pose as the cable installer at your house just to steal everything in your house & assault you while being tripped out on bath salts.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I've never seen Reigns vs Wyatt before :mark can't wait


It's actually only happened once on PPV. It's a new TV match, but whatever.
:mj


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> ORTON CORSPING... SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm sensing a possible heel turn tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> That segment was awful and i cant put my finger on why, it just seemed awkward


Beeeecause it was written by a former soap opera writer, just like all of these shit backstage segments..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack Black is still alive? Damn, thought he OD'd or something. Well, it's not like anyone is going to see this Goosebumps thing except kids.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> It's actually only happened once on PPV. It's a new TV match, but whatever.
> :mj


You're forgetting the gazillion Wyatt vs 2/3rds of Shield matches.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> It's actually only happened once on PPV. It's a new TV match, but whatever.
> :mj


Reigns vs Wyatt on raw when Reigns squashed Wyatt after having 2 matches on the same night.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can imagine Dean and Orton fighting each other, if only for the passed out woman they both GHB'ed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> That segment was awful and i cant put my finger on why, it just seemed awkward


because they have soap opera writers LOL
Back in the day they have bookers and people that knew wrestling writing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah because he is riding Ambrose coattails again. Put Reigns singles by himself again and he goes back to being awful.
> 
> Reigns is perfect in a group, where you can use him to his strengths. But solo is is exposed.


Hell, that entire segment he said like two lines. It was carried by Ambrose, who kayfabe wise, is only there to support his bro.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Raw starting with a match. Backstage segments. Advancing storylines. What in the world is happening?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> It's actually only happened once on PPV. It's a new TV match, but whatever.
> :mj


They wrestled before MitB, they wrestled at BG, they wrestled at SS, they wrestled at NoC. The fact that there were more people involved doesn't negate the fact that they wrestled each other.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OH GOD ARE THEY FUCKING SERIOUS DOING SHOW/HENRY. YOU MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to watch football now


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A Big Show squash match lol time to go take a shit.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

R.I.P. The World's Strongest Jobber


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Mandatory big show squash match inbound. Over under 2.5 minutes?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No Oh No. Big Show and Mark Henry in the same ring. fpalm


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Well at least Cesaro isn't the one doing the job to Show tonight..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark Henry vs Big Slow...for the love of fucking christ!! Is it 2002 or something!! Are they TRYING to kill the crowd by boredom?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Show vs. Henry.

Why??*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The ratings are terrible. Let's give them Mark Henry vs. Big Show in 2015.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The most aggravating noise on any WWE show, "wuhelllll it's the Big Show"


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

OMG BIG SHOW AND MARK HENRY! NEVER SEEN THAT!!!!11!!1!!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

well this will save the ratings.....


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn sexual Chocolate getting fed to the Fat Slow..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They should really change Henry's music if they are just going to job him out, Just saying.

Oh, Big Show's mini-push, seems more of the same. I thought Vince was panicking? Sigh.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol I'm so glad NFL is back so I have something better to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why are these two in the ring in 2015 :floyd1*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Worried about ratings.

Give em big show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What did we do to deserve this match?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Mark Henry about to job to Big Slow.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose really do look like the type to pose as the cable installer at your house just to steal everything in your house & assault you while being tripped out on bath salts.


I was wondering where you were goingwith that but yes! They need to film a segment like this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Henry vs. Show...in 2015...for the umpteenth time.

I love both guys, but come the fuck on. :westbrook3


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice show so far... but now Wold biggest jobber vs Big Show... Guess they realised, that the show was too good so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Death vs Death. Ad Death vs Death in the main event.

Why is this happening?!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

It's 2015 and Big Show is still being presented as relevant...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show/Henry

Fuck these 2 useless fat fucks. I'm changing the channel to football. Fuck off, you 70 year old, senile POS. Rot in hell with this TRASH.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

At least he's not squashing someone with momentum.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You can't threaten the audience Show. Be a star


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I I think the big show and Henry were both retiring


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

Big show vs Mark Henry?

Makes sense, big show to go over to look strong ahead of the brock match.

Well done sensible booking again but weve seen this match plenty of times.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

checkcola said:


> They should really change Henry's music if they are just going to job him out, Just saying.
> 
> Oh, Big Show's mini-push, seems more of the same. I thought Vince was panicking? Sigh.


Gotta be strong because otherwise people will believe he's just being fed to Lesnar...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At this point it'd be better if they just showed a test pattern instead of Mark Henry vs. Big Show.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

And on that note I'm off to bed.

Will watch online tomorrow and skip the shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark Henry in full on Jobber Mode...Cause that's what he do!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

At least they aren't going to job someone else to Big Show, and hopefully after Lesnar kicks his ass, it'll all be over.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark Henry be like :sodone


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Poor Mark.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Death vs Death. Ad Death vs Death in the main event.
> 
> Why is this happening?!


The reasons.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Reigns vs Wyatt on raw when Reigns squashed Wyatt after having 2 matches on the same night.


Oh yeah. It was so short I forgot. That was a fun little match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Raw starting with a match. Backstage segments. Advancing storylines. What in the world is happening?


I spoke too soon


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I just switched over from the game. 

Big Show Vs. Mark Henry?!?!?! 


Did they put on a tape from 5 years ago? WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's like Mark Henry beat Big Show that one time and has suffered the consequences ever since.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Show vs. Henry.
> 
> Why??*


Because McMahon hates us. Because the last time anyone there had an original idea, the rest ganged up on it and killed it before it could breed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

These 2 guys are pushing 20 years or near enough in wrestling :faint:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose really do look like the type to pose as the cable installer at your house just to steal everything in your house & assault you while being tripped out on bath salts.


Still would.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a quality technical wrestling match that was


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

"Gotta make Show look strong, damnit!" 

:vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am so sick of them treating Henry as the world's strongest jobber. How boring and uncreative.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Henry looked like a bitch :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark Henry>Big Show at this point.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, at least it was a short match.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If Lesnar squashes show in 3 minutes I swear LOL


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Will that be the fate of Brock Lesnar?" No. No, it won't. No matter what fucking guy you have Big Show go over, we won't think that.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cole....Who are you trying to fool?

We know Brock is gonna destroy Show at MSG.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The state of Mark Henry


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

"Will that be the fate of Brock Lesnar?"


No.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Because this is a performance, not a real fight. The music and the pyro is there for the crowd.
> 
> I mean, seriously?


Not to be mean, but what a stupid response. Of course I know it's not a real fight dude. Come on now.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I cant understand why the rating are so low with these giants from yesteryear on our screen, wake up already WWE!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A few weeks back Big Show said "find someone to retire me" Brock Lesnar ending him at MSG would be huge and something to add to his legend with ending the streak and dominating Cena.*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Amazing match right there. MOTY candidate for sure.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if Show still eats toothpaste sandwiches.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I guess seeing Big Show beat Cesaro and doing boring shit like this, is so fans will be excited to see Brock Lesnar destroy Big Show this weekend.

Hopefully we get a botched F5.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Not to be mean, but what a stupid response. Of course I know it's not a real fight dude. Come on now.


Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Big Show needs nap now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Henry just needs to put in his retirement papers, collect that money, and walk away with whatever dignity he has left. I hate seeing him jobbing like this. :mj2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what a difference 4 years makes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, fuck Vince for booking a squash. Big Show doesnt need to be booked any more strongly for Brock.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

45 minutes of late starting the show, 45 minutes of time on DVR, all fast forwarded through save for 2 minutes when New Day was on the ramp.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Then, they're going with Miz interviewing some Diva's next?

Boy, it really is a wonder why everything about WWE sucks these days...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Divas trainwreck on MizTV :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ellthom said:


> I cant understand why the rating are so low with these giants from yesteryear on our screen, wake up already WWE!


And yet they refuse to clear their most popular wrestler Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> Not to be mean, but what a stupid response. Of course I know it's not a real fight dude. Come on now.


Whatcha mean wrestling is fake dude :henry2


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Call me crazy, but if they really ant ratings to go up, they need to have Big Show beat Brock this Saturday, and have them feud for like 3 months, with Big Show costing Lesnar his match t HIAc somehow. 

they can brawl, have some great matches, 

wait

... 

sounds stupid now that i type it out. I'm bored. 

going out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I think we all have a case against the WWE now. A class action lawsuit. They're trying to kill us with first degree brain slaughter!!! That headache you're experiencing right now is only the first symptom.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't take Charlotte. Time to mute the TV.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

goodbye Miz 2006-2012 . fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Wyatt vs Reigns is really the main event? Well guess WWE just isn't trying anymore.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Horrible show so far. Asking for 2 decent shows in a row is asking too much of WWE.

Only good thing was the lack of a 15-20 minute promo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *A few weeks back Big Show said "find someone to retire me" Brock Lesnar ending him at MSG would be huge and something to add to his legend with ending the streak and dominating Cena.*


Interesting, but it shows the purpose, it's to kill those chants.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Amazing match right there. MOTY candidate for sure.


The passion it drew from me rivals that of the death of a loved one.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The Divas last Miz TV segment went well. :chlol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I would of rather they not be in the ring at all, but why is Show squashing a former WH champ like that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *A few weeks back Big Show said "find someone to retire me" Brock Lesnar ending him at MSG would be huge and something to add to his legend with ending the streak and dominating Cena.*


Now this is a genius idea!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, I think we all have a case against the WWE now. A class action lawsuit. They're trying to kill us with first degree brain slaughter!!! That headache you're experiencing right now is only the first symptom.


Every minute I watch raw I loose another brain cell


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Charlotte's got a manlier face than Miz.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

miZZZZZZ tv


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Charlotte's got a manlier face than Miz.


Given it's the Miz, that's not saying much.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey remember when Big Bossman was driving around dragging Big Show's father's corpse with Big Show holding onto the casket? Ah, good times.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This show is just….death…

THIS is Vince panicking over the ratings …looks the same to me


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't get enough of the Divas's revolution? :what?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

She's so nice lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, they need to use those paddles of life on the crowd, they're flatlining. 

Clear!!! zapppp!!! ....."What's on now? MizTV? Send me back towards the light!!! Clear!!! Zap!!!_________________


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had enough of the words "divas revolution" for two months fpalm


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> I can't take Charlotte. Time to mute the TV.


Charlotte: "Nikki, Nikki, Nikki."
:mj4


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TripleG said:


> OK, I just switched over from the game.
> 
> Big Show Vs. Mark Henry?!?!?!
> 
> ...


No it's from 15 years ago.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Does Miz wrestle anymore???


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I just noticed how annoying is the way Charlotte talks. She makes a lot of pauses while she's talking.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Divas' on Miz TV again.

Yay.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz must have a very big dick to pull someone like Maryse because he is a dick


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Total Divas plug in a promo fuck off, that's the second one tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sweet Becky Lynch and that one dude.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun fact. Did you know that Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What is it with Vince putting talented people as side kicks to garbage?

Ambrose to Reigns
Becky to Charlotte...


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't stand Miz right now , he's being so wasted , the guy deserves to be an upper midcarder not booked like this .


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

You can literally hear a rat take a piss in that arena.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Chalotte "Do you like Buffalo?"
Becky "Yeah! I like Buffalo!"

Really? Who likes Buffalo?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Irish accent - criiiinge


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*No, last time y'all were on Miz TV, Miz buried all of you.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Get that mic out of Becky and Charlotte's hands!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Fun fact. Did you know that Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter?


I though that was his son. :troll


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where's Sandow?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish Miz would skull crushing finale them both.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Can someone please remind me how the Miz was being sexist last time they were Miz TV?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You mean it doesn't stand for Painted Clown Bitches?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

One Direction Reference. RIP WWE Monday Night RAW.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Miz actually deserves better than this.

Fuck, just put Miz back together with Mizdow and have them do a gauntlet for the next 2 hours of Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte is awful on the mic. wow


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

masturbation break!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh lawd, Becky time. kada


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So have I missed anything ? I've been watching football


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Fun fact. Did you know that Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter?


:surprise:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Becky. I don't know what she said with my TV being muted but...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Infinity Scarf. Like the infinity Bandanna from Metal Gear? Infinite ammo*


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

second hand embarassment chills


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Charlotte's voice is so cringe worthy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox look like such a kewn next to them.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You can look but you can't watch...It's only entertaining when we botch!...Team Boreya


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> What is it with Vince putting talented people as side kicks to garbage?
> 
> Ambrose to Reigns
> Becky to Charlotte...


because Vince sucks at picking who the top talent is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Nikki is here. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here come the Bellas to continue to fuck up the Diva's division and stop people from taking the divas seriously..


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Fun fact. Did you know that Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter?


No shit, he had a sex change ??


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

It's like there was no crowd..


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"We don't party with losers" Lol You are losers, tf are you talking about.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

WHat DA FUCK ?? Miz is a FUCKING GODDAMN FORMER WORLD CHAMP . WHY VINCE WHY ???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz TV mentioned.. Silence
Diva's revolution mentioned.. Silence.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer.


It's not a stupid question. You want to make something that is fake look and seem as realistic as possible. So it makes no sense as to why they do that if they're trying to make the things they do...you know, make sense.

It really isn't that hard to comprehend.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember back in the day when Vince used to get pissed when wrestlers would drop or throw his mics to the ground. 


That a $500 dollar microphone! :vince3


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Fun fact. Did you know that Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter?


Wtf?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Alicia Fox is pretty.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"I'm gonna be once again the _new_ divas champion"
something doesn't sound quite right


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Congrats on being the longest reigning jobber champion of all time.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was Becky's best mic work of her entire tenure in WWE! :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Can Kong come back to WWE and just destroy all the divas like she tried to do years ago please


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Push_Miz said:


> WHat DA FUCK ?? Miz is a FUCKING GODDAMN FORMER WORLD CHAMP . WHY VINCE WHY ???


YEAH!

Seriously, how in the hell is he a former world champion?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd rather see Nikki as champ than Charlotte, and that's saying a lot..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a shot every time Nikki say.....and you know what?! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL no one buying that Nikki...idiot.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

You know what, Nikki is fine on the mic. Compared to PCB she is absolute gold but she has really improved on the mic. Plays her bitchy character to a tee.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Queen Nikki is here. Business is about to pick up.


If by business you mean boners.





(I like nikki's thighs)


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just end this 1990's bitchfest reunion crap dialogue..Will they be snapping their heads around and saying "oh no you didn't" next?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor Brie hahaha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Nikki is the best mic worker of the 6 out there.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Charlotte about to cry?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This segment sucks.*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I get home from work the same time i did last week and I turn it to Raw and its the exact same " Charlotte
Charlotte Charlotte" Line from last week at the same time....come the fuck on


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Can Paige or Sasha Banks come to the ring and kick the shit out of all of them, please?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> I'd rather see Nikki as champ than Charlotte, and that's saying a lot..


I'd rather tie a grenade to my scrotum than see either!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They skip this bullshit and get to Brock Lesnar


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this sounds like a bunch of middle school girls arguing


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fucking hell Charlotte is awful in the mic. Why is she given a microphone every week while guys who actually know how to cut a promo like Ambrose and Owens don't?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Out comes Bo Dallas. 

Did someone say Bo-Lieve? :bo


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky is atrocious on the mic.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

As I was turning the segment off Charlotte was talking about the people at home cheering them on. Haha.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige with the biggest pop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best talker out of the Four Horsewomen is no where near involved in this angle....which requires a lot of talking.

:vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate these overly scripted promos where each person has to let the other speak and they take turns. So unnatural in the flow of conversation.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

This dialog is so cringe. Oh hey, it's Paige.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT that entire segment was literally PAINFUL. None of them are going to make it.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

this is so scripted


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit is SOOOOOOOOO fucking bad. fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NateC said:


> "We don't party with losers" Lol You are losers,


And then Nikki was a zombie


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> this sounds like a bunch of middle school girls arguing


my thoughts exactly


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

What Becky just said was probably the most bad ass thing I've ever heard a diva say.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Can Paige or Sasha Banks come to the ring and kick the shit out of all of them, please?


Paige and Sasha need to team up.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This segment lacks Sasha.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

My God how much more onscreen time do they get?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

zing (Paige)


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Some revolutions deserve to be ended with the guillotine..this is one of them. I AM NOT ENTERTAINED!

Idly googling porn while this yap fest continues.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where's Sasha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT PAIGE.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

"I started the Divas Revolution!"

"No, I started the Divas Revolution!"

"NOOOO, I STARTED THE DIVAS REVOLUTION!"

*stamps foot*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Becky is so irrelevant that no one even attacked her :mj4*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooops, I'm breaking the fourth wall


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This Diva revolution thing is dead in the water.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

At this point I just want Sasha to be Champ. Her feuding with AJ would have been s damn great..


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> It's not a stupid question. *You want to make something that is fake look and seem as realistic as possible.* So it makes no sense as to why they do that if they're trying to make the things they do...you know, make sense.
> 
> It really isn't that hard to comprehend.


Have you ever actually watched anything even remotely related to professional wrestling? Because what you wrote is just beyond laughable.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

That was terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DIS IS MOI HOUSE


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Seriously what the fuck is wrong with everyone in this thread? The divas are doing perfectly fine mic work at the moment and they're selling the storyline well and this time, there's multiple storylines.

You bitch when they feud for no reason. You bitch when they're pushing storylines.
You bitch when they don't talk on the mic. You bitch when they finally get on the mic.

Are you watching to actually watch the show or just to rip on it?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Where the hell is Sasha?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well that was a clusterfuck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Vince got it wrong with Charlotte. I feel like she's wasting away as a face on the roster. I enjoyed her work so much better in NXT when she was a heel. I think she is a natural heel, actually.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:WTF2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uh.... I thought..... you know what fuck it.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This segment is happening while guys like Swagger, Axel, Sandow, and Ryder can't even buy time for RAW.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

No, don't get back together.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

THEY ARE STILL A TEAM AFTER PAIGE DISSED THEM ALL :LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we're going to get a six-man tag with the women? Nah, ain't going to happen on my time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Excitement builds, quick, cut to commercial


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why is everyone being so dramatic? This segment wasn't terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky is so irrelevant that no one even attacked her :mj4*


:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leave Becky alone, you pasty temptress.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry I still want Sasha and I hated that segment on the whole but lmfao, that might be the quote of the year lol 

'when you have two boyfriends like yours, who really needs ambition' WIN! lol.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

That was a nice shot that paige took on the Bellas.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Sasha comes out and beats the shit out of all of them after beating up Tamina and the Funkadactyl girl on her way to the ring when they try to accompany her.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

When was Miz sexist and misogynistic? 

Why are they competing for who's taking credit for something unanimously considered to be a flop? 

Why are PCB showing unity if Paige just came out and further fanned the flames?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlotte is worse than Reigns ever was on the mic. Even Becky is better.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

5 minutes of talking, then a 10 second brawl which goes straight into adverts. Could that have been anymore pointless?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOL, NOW PAIGE IS RANDOMLY ON THEIR SIDE AGAIN? I'M SO GLAD SASHA ISN'T INVOLVED IN THIS CLUSTERFUCK :LOL*


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

DG89 said:


> Seriously what the fuck is wrong with everyone in this thread? The divas are doing perfectly fine mic work at the moment and they're selling the storyline well and this time, there's multiple storylines.
> 
> You bitch when they feud for no reason. You bitch when they're pushing storylines.
> You bitch when they don't talk on the mic. You bitch when they finally get on the mic.
> ...



Little of column A, and a little of column B, if were going to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ItsaNewDay said:


> This segment is happening while guys like Swagger, Axel, Sandow, and Ryder can't even buy time for RAW.


The divas division fpalm

This is what some people wanted, though..


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Heel Paige already ruined fpalm


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That punchline by Paige was cool. Everything else sucked hard. Especially the Bellas (as Paige likes to make us remember each week apparently).


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope ratings dip even further, not that it really matters because WWE will always be content with half-assery, but they deserve it.

Here's hoping for a rating in the 2.3s!


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

So does this mean PCB is back together again or...

I really hope not since that will make Paige's pipebomb completely pointless.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Well at least we got the line of the night: "With two boyfriends like your's, who really needs ambition." aige.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> And we're going to get a *six-man* tag with the *women*? Nah, ain't going to happen on my time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish we could get something like this again:


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Why does Paige want to rejoin Becky and Charlotte? Rejoining makes her look stupid and the two of them dumb for allowing her back. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> THEY ARE STILL A TEAM AFTER PAIGE DISSED THEM ALL :LOL


Well, for all their creative faults, the writing team know how women work.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DG89 said:


> Seriously what the fuck is wrong with everyone in this thread? The divas are doing perfectly fine mic work at the moment and they're selling the storyline well and this time, there's multiple storylines.
> 
> You bitch when they feud for no reason. You bitch when they're pushing storylines.
> You bitch when they don't talk on the mic. You bitch when they finally get on the mic.
> ...


If you want something to happen and it does, but is done poorly to you then you don't just have to like it because it's happening. "Perfectly fine mic work" doesn't make you want to cringe and change the channel.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The divas division fpalm
> 
> This is what some people wanted, though..


We wanted a better divas division, similar to NXT. Not a storyline about a goddamn "revolution".


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So another pointless 6 person tag after commercial. Screw this, I'm going to go watch something more entertaining,...like C-Span or a debate on barley vs grain exports..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> Well at least we got the line of the night: "With two boyfriends like your's, who really needs ambition." aige.


They have plenty of ambition to suck their dicks to the liking of their men. That's all they're good at..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige with quote of the year


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

6 man tag again :lol :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Becky did two knee drops and Charlotte tagged herself in.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why the fuck is Paige teaming up with Charlotte and Becky???*


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> YEAH!
> 
> Seriously, how in the hell is he a former world champion?


Because 5 years ago , he was the best and most entertaining heel on the roster , now a fucking diva throws his mic away , wish Miz would skul srushing finale both of them , at least that way WWE will get some mainstream attention the next day .


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Another impromptu match :/ come on guys..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat hip toss was booty.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

God I can't wait to read Larry Csonka's review of this. I like Larry Csonka's reviews.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nikki bella with them cheeks


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who picks these Monday Night Football teams??? Do they just have two random team generators? Who cares about Green Bay vs. KC in 2015?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

"Those dumb bitches could never be civil" -announce team


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

What did they beep out?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why the fuck is Paige teaming up with Charlotte and Becky???*


Cause last week did not happen. Alright.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, no matter how bad the rest of the show is, I'm satisfied. We got to see the clear dominant future of the WWE...THE BIG SHOW!!! I swear that guy is only a face turn away from being the hottest act in wrestling for the next decade.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lbjwut

WTF @ Paige being back with PCB. Appalling booking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another 6 person match on the same damn show. :vince
With a team that basically broke up last week. :jaydamn
This company is amazing :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob's Burgers-Bob enters a burger contest...Well, I haven't seen this one.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlotte with dat fiery promo. :nice

Becky's accent makes her promos a teeny bit hard to comprehend sometimes, but it's pretty attractive to be honest. :draper2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought Becky and Charlotte hated Paige now?

What the fuck was the point if you're gonna team them again? Stupid fucks not writing for continuity.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Is this shit supposed to make any sense?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> When was Miz sexist and misogynistic?
> 
> Why are they competing for who's taking credit for something unanimously considered to be a flop?
> 
> Why are PCB showing unity if Paige just came out and further fanned the flames?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I want summer 2013 back  Raws now suck so much :'(


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I think this is the worst Raw in forever.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> If you want something to happen and it does, but is done poorly to you then you don't just have to like it because it's happening. "Perfectly fine mic work" doesn't make you want to cringe and change the channel.



I'm not feeling the need to change the channel or cringe. I think it's selling the storyline and showing character.

I think everyone here is just overacting because that's what a lot of people like to do. Everytime i'm on here I see someone saying "this was the worst ____ i've ever seen". It's bullshit, it's just getting caught up in a need to bitch the entire time. Sometimes I wonder why half the people on here watch wrestling.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige with quote of the year


Now we just need her to betray her teammates during this tag match. 

I am quite enjoying Paige's character. :genius


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Once again, WWE taking its audience for idiots. No explanation given for Paige still teaming with Charlotte and Becky. This is just retarded.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

DG89 it was obvious they HD there damn lines wrote for then is the issue. Charlotte used to get her point across without needing to talk much due to how she did things. Becky already went through the strange I Irish gimmick which almost wrecked her till HHH let her evolve. Just watch anything of her on NXT and compare it to see how terrible it looks in comparison. With the rest being the same essentially when people wanted a Diva's revolution they wanted more personality and basically a chance to do what they did on NXT not this. It sounds more scripted than Total Diva's >.<.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> So another pointless 6 person tag after commercial. Screw this, I'm going to go watch something more entertaining,...like C-Span or a debate on barley vs grain exports..


Go look up the Black Knight Satellite, interesting stuff!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That line by Paige was the best thing about the segment. Say what you will about Paige, but the woman can talk on the mic.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Brie Bella is soooo wack


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Paige is going to walk out on the team. So obvious.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This is Kane fault


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Now we just need her to betray her teammates during this tag match.
> 
> I am quite enjoying Paige's character. :genius


This is WWE 2015, as soon as there gets to be a bit of heat, she's going to scamper down the ramp.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Why is brie calling the action with becky???

Becky is much better


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Push_Miz said:


> Because 5 years ago , he was the best and most entertaining heel on the roster , now a fucking diva throws his mic away , wish *Miz would skul srushing finale both of them , at least that way WWE will get some mainstream attention the next day .*


This. I honestly don't understand what they get out of having the divas "punk" The Miz, him putting hands on them would be hilarious just because it would piss some people off.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Where's Rusev? I need to throw a fish at this.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I thought Becky and Charlotte hated Paige now?
> 
> What the fuck was the point if you're gonna team them again? Stupid fucks not writing for continuity.


Ever heard the idea of pairing two people who don't like each other together? Creating conflict and tension, and surely at the end there's going to be some confrontation between the two.

Jesus christ this forum *facepalm*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

chrome2279 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brie Mode all day son.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

South Park- Butter's Bottom Bitch. Seen this one..

American Dad-Morning Mermosa...seen it

Sex and the City- plots are already in WWE, no way in hell I watch this

Simpsons-A sideshow Bob episode...possible.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Please please please don't actually rebuild Team PCB...PLEASE


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You know, I want to comletely shit on creative, but this crowd deserves just as much vitriol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Go look up the Black Knight Satellite, interesting stuff!


I first read about that around 5 years ago.

To this day it unsettles me.


Have you read about the Cosmonauts who saw 70 foot tall angels in space? That's creepy as shit too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> This is Kane fault


Kane's in the middle of an evaluation, this would be Steph's fault.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

"Let's not forget about Team BAD"

Um...why not? They haven't done shit in weeks.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

:nowords


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Have you ever actually watched anything even remotely related to professional wrestling? Because what you wrote is just beyond laughable.


Please, be honest. How old are you?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

pcb broke up n got back a week later :maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Replace that WOMEN's belt with that shitty butterfly belt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Brie Bella is soooo wack


Her ring gear is not flattering at all


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

The New Day and Paige's one-liner have been the only good things on RAW. Everything else has been atrocious - the booking, the crowd, the matches and the talent.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Please, be honest. How old are you?


Soon to be 19. How old are you?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This walkout shit is so old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just when you think their booking can't get any worse..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Brie Mode all day son.*


Stop


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This clusterfuck :done


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Brie Mode all day son.*


From what I understand, Brie Mode, according to her pimp, involves that you must wear a condom and pay an extra $20


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

i wanna kill myself

WHY am i watching this


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Natalya lives!... And then gets attacked by Paige. Poor Natalya.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

One is called Team PCB and the other Team BAD? They couldn't make one name more than 3 letters? lol


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

20+ minutes of divas at the top of the 9pm hour? They have officially thrown in the towel.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

This whole Divas segment was ridiculous.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If Vince is around, I can almost guarantee he's going to come out during a commercial break and chastise the crowd for being awful. He did that at a RAW I was at in Green Bay with a terrible crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DG89 said:


> I'm not feeling the need to change the channel or cringe. I think it's selling the storyline and showing character.
> 
> I think everyone here is just overacting because that's what a lot of people like to do. Everytime i'm on here I see someone saying "this was the worst ____ i've ever seen". It's bullshit, it's just getting caught up in a need to bitch the entire time. Sometimes I wonder why half the people on here watch wrestling.


Well half the things in the Raw thread are jokes so I wouldn't take most too seriously. 

As for the promo, it made me change the channel and there's no way that Paige and Charlotte should have teamed up, especially since odds are Paige is just going to turn on her anyway.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Remember that time the Bella Twins feuded with one anther?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Nikki is getting a well deserved win.

Hopefully that a previous of things to come.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie

:lmao

You know the Divas are DONE when Nattie gets involved

:ti


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another tag team match for no reason at all, I thought the WWE was known for its quality, creative and innovative programming with strong character development and engrossing storylines which keeps the WWE Universe enthralled and engaged.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutely fucking dreadful. Just go back to NXT where they knew how to portray you.
:vince


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder how great NXT is going to be this Wednesday. Cause this shit is HORRIBLE! :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So Paige is going to walk out on the team. So obvious.


Good call


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The only reason to watch those segments was Paige... Becky was only there to sell, Charlotte just isn't working as a face, and the Bellas are the Bellas, we will never get anything good from them. 

Can we just get Natty/Paige without the rest? Or even go back to Paige/Sasha. One of those please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Divas title is a one way ticket to jobbersville. This makes it clear that no matter who holds it, it's always going to be a joke. Put it in the trash where it belongs.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

wut, when


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gutted i will not be able to watch the MSG event on saturday as i'll be out drinking


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That moment when for the 5th week I think in a row we might see Team BAD watch this backstage on a screen then say how they are above it yet do nothing .


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Another quality divas segment/match. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show/Bork feud? You mean Brock kicking Big Show's ass all through 2003?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love it when the Bella's give their opponents the Loser sign.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Charlotte is a good wrestler and all, but my god her whole "Ric Flair's daughter" thing is atrocious. She sucks so bad at imitating him. She should watch Jay Lethal's imitation in TNA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, I wish I had saved a link to the post I made in the Raw thread the second this crap "revolution" was announced it was going to be a joke and meaningless.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

If I was be myself I would just turn RAw off but I'm enjoying this forum so much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The nerve of WWE trying to sell me WWE2K16 with no Hogan


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Two days to NXT fellas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The never ending faction wars need to end. This angle needs to be put out of its misery and ours.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

When will champions stop being pinned on Raw? lol Isn't that Charlotte's first televised non title bout and she gets pinned?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not to sound crass, but I think someone forgot to add Austin's ass cheeks in the video game.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

What was Natalya even gonna do anyways?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When you use Cochise from 2002, you have to give WWE slack for being an outdated shit for brains company.

And I liked that damn song.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Is this shit supposed to make any sense?


Yes. We're just not smart enough to understand it. It's high art.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Triple H burying Sting in a video game trailer :mj2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

We go from the 7th gen WWE games having plastic-looking wrestlers to current gen WWE games having wax-looking wrestlers.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Okay, it seems I am done for the night. This show doesn't deserve my ratings, over an hour in and already this is a train wreck! If anything happens I'll watch it later! Going to bed!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

NateC said:


> When will champions stop being pinned on Raw? lol Isn't that Charlotte's first televised non title bout and she gets pinned?


fpalm

The show started good with New Day and John Cena but it's just gone downhill. I want to change the channel but I'm holding out hope there's a heel turn in the main event.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

You think they are going to avoid showing Paulie turning on Brock in 2002 during the video package?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Those commercials for that new show Colony are pretty dope. I'm interested. If USA keeps producing quality shows like Mr.Robot maybe they will tell Vince to take a hike.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ThatOneDude said:


> What was Natalya even gonna do anyways?


She must have been watching a crap ton of ECW before the show and thought that you can just show up in a match you're not suppose to be in and still be a legal competitor.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

This shit is too hard to watch. I'm really suffering. Masochism at it's best.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> We go from the 7th gen WWE games having plastic-looking wrestlers to current gen WWE games having wax-looking wrestlers.


Yeah those graphics are :ugh2 NBA2K16 graphics are way better.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ellthom said:


> Okay, it seems I am done for the night. This show doesn't deserve my ratings, over an hour in and already this is a train wreck! If anything happens I'll watch it later! Going to bed!


As I've been saying, there isn't anything else worth watching on either. So play video games or read a book.

But this crud has bored me to where I'm ready to head to the land of nod where the Sandman can Singapore cane me into a sound slumber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what I've tried saying. WWE likes to pin their champions. They like to pin the MITB holder. They like to do it in order to make everyone on the same plateau, even though the Champion's shouldn't be on everyone else's level. But this is WWE and this is what they like.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Gold Awards"? Damn, standards must be low for those if WWE won them


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Incognito there for the Be a Star campaign ?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't give a fuck that they broke a ring over a decade ago, Big Show NEEDS to fuck off!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Nikki: So you two just going to stand there and let her insult you again?
Charlotte: No we going to team with her in a six women tag match. Woooooooooooooo.

Can´t make this shit up.

The latest WWE inside joke must be to write the dumbest possible shit and then laugh at the WF Raw thread instead of watching Raw, cause who the fuck wanted to listen to Cole, JBL and Dude that I don´t know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yup just ignore that Paul E turned on Brock and cost him the title.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> When you use Cochise from 2002, you have to give WWE slack for being an outdated shit for brains company.
> 
> And I liked that damn song.


They used Demi Lovato's Cool for the Summer during SummerSlam and received shit so it's a lose-lose no matter what they use.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they just ignored that the Heyman heel turn at Survivor Series 2002 ever happened.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Triple H burying Sting in a video game trailer :mj2


Lol you made me remember when HHH didn't want any shots of him in a ''defenseless or vulnerable position'' in one of the Smackdown vs Raw games :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Are they fucking kidding me with this video package?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Now why didn't they show any of this for their match in 2014?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAH THEY SHOWED PAUL'S "OH SHIT BROCKS GONNA KILL ME " face as a Big Slow victory HHHHHaAHAHAH


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

They showed Bork getting beaten and pinned ...wow


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Can Brock just destroy big show so he can have a reason to retire and fuck off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA2 WWE forgetting that Lesnar destroy Big Show last year


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fail by WWE trying to make us interested in Brock vs Show. Excluding Show's SS2002 win it's been one-sided.

dgaf


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We supposed to pretend Brock didn't squash Show last year?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Who fucking cares if Show beat Brock 14 years ago?

Brock beat the shit out of him last year.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nikki or Paige needs to get the title off that dude.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lesnar against Big Show...WWE can even make Lesnar uninteresting. Who the fuck thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Campione said:


> This shit is too hard to watch. I'm really suffering. Masochism at it's best.


 We've been doing it to ourselves for 15 years since WCW folded and WWE quit even trying. Even masochists of our level have had more than enough. Again, I've had enough and turning this off.

Good night forum...the only reason I've managed to watch THIS much of it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, now I'm kind of disappointed I'm not going to this MSG show


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TripleG said:


> So they just ignored that the Heyman heel turn at Survivor Series 2002 ever happened.


Gotta make Big Show look strong by making it LOOK as if he beat him clean lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Try all you want overly good promo, you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who's the girl


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Backstage segment number 1 :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are we supposed to forget that Big Show got DESTROYED at the Royal Rumble last year?*


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

So Charlotte and Becky agree to team with the woman who left them high and dry last week and made them look like idiots. She then leaves them for a second time in a week and Charlotte gets pinned cleanly.

I've got to hand it to creative, there is literally no way you could make your Divas Champion look any more of a weak idiot in the space of just seven days.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE's last effort to make the match exciting. Showing back when Big Show was actually cool in the Ruthless Agression era*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Natecore said:


> They used Demi Lovato's Cool for the Summer during SummerSlam and received shit so it's a lose-lose no matter what they use.


I can understand why they received shit for it. It's a song about a chick having or wanting a fling with another chick for just the summer. 

They only used the song because it had the word "Summer" in it which means they have shit for brains.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Watching RAW on mute is great.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was a very good video package. 

Call me crazy, but I don't mind Big Show when he actually has some sort of direction. I just wish he wouldn't bury guys like Cesaro.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A Seven reference on RAW?

Awesome.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's in the box!!!!!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Sports Entertainment" at it's best...

:lmao


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Who's the girl


(La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la)

Ashley's that girl

(La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la)


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

He went to Jareds. :rollins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE trying to recreate the Dr. Shelby skits


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:rollins4


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

MY god wtf am I watching...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, now that was pretty funny :lol


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i hate the divas so much


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What a great guy *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need crack with a side of meth.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Excellent reference!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane giving Rollins some head...

:jay


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't do that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't been this entertained by Kane in years.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> They used Demi Lovato's Cool for the Summer during SummerSlam and received shit so it's a lose-lose no matter what they use.


Songs like Cool for the Summer have no place in wrestling. That sissy-ass shit belongs on the Kardashians, not a show where 300lb men are beating each other up.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

When Kane is the best part of your show, it's time to go out of business.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins left his WWE title behind, come on guys


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol Kane


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"What's in the box, Kane? WHAT'S IN THE BOX?" 
Line of the night


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I love Kane in this role


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

What the fuck


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Everything about this show is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Have we figured out Who Ashley is yet?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's bipolar jekell/hyde horror gimmick is so believable. 

Kane should have entered the presidential race with this gimmick. So he can chokeslam Trump's ignorant ass through Earth's core.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This Raw is painfully bad


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Are we supposed to forget that Big Show got DESTROYED at the Royal Rumble last year?*


:clap Thank you!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does wwe think people still want to see big show main event with anyone. Wouldn't it have made more sense to built up a new talent so people would want to see them vs lesnar?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

"What's in the BOX?"

They just spoiled the fucking movie!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

How is the Packers game going?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This Raw had some potential to reach 2.8 then the Packers fucked up and now only 14-7.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Have we figured out Who Ashley is yet?


A top notch team on this case would definitely be welcome, because she's quote the tasty treat. :yum:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I can understand why they received shit for it. It's a song about a chick having or wanting a fling with another chick for just the summer.
> 
> They only used the song because it had the word "Summer" in it which means they have shit for brains.


See.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is what I've tried saying. WWE likes to pin their champions. They like to pin the MITB holder. They like to do it in order to make everyone on the same plateau, even though the Champion's shouldn't be on everyone else's level. But this is WWE and this is what they like.


They're also too lazy to create storylines or #1 contenders, so they just job out the champion to weakly give them an excuse to make a PPV match. It's disturbing, honestly. Champions shouldn't lose on free television, especially heels. Why should we cheer for the face to finally beat them and take the title when they constantly lose? And face champions getting pinned? That's gross.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If I don't see Owens or Sasha tonight...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

A ''Papa John's'' sign. Why?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Are we supposed to forget that Big Show got DESTROYED at the Royal Rumble last year?*


Of course we are. We were supposed to forget that Paige shat on PCB just one week ago...

:vince5


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

nice to see PTP on tv to get buried I wanna see titus destroy stroman


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Darren Young getting squashed :banderas*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Wtf why are the Wyatts fighting PTP?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Wyatt Family beating up black guys? Sounds like Tuesday.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Well. I don't know what can save Raw so far. All I'm waiting for now is the NXT pannel special.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Songs like Cool for the Summer have no place in wrestling. That sissy-ass shit belongs on the Kardashians, not a show where 300lb men are beating each other up.


Meh. The NFL has used it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Titus. I'd say the same about Darren, but he'd probably just bitch and moan about my comment for no reason on his twittah musheen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I first read about that around 5 years ago.
> 
> To this day it unsettles me.
> 
> ...


Take a peek here. I think someone else saw it before too.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Did we ever learned what happened to Erik Rowan the "White" Sheep?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes! Fumble reversed!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You can hear the audience gasp and scream when Braun took off his mask.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This wyatt family entrance minus bray is pretty terrible, annoying generic music with a flashing eye video. Loses some of the wyatt mystery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but Stroman just looks like somebody you can tickle and make giggle. Monster my ass.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course we are. We were supposed to forget that Paige shat on PCB just one week ago...
> 
> :vince5


:Oooh:reneelel:fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> They're also too lazy to create storylines or #1 contenders, so they just job out the champion to weakly give them an excuse to make a PPV match. It's disturbing, honestly. Champions shouldn't lose on free television, especially heels. Why should we cheer for the face to finally beat them and take the title when they constantly lose? And face champions getting pinned? That's gross.


Heel champions, face champions, they're all getting pinned. It's stupid. They also do it to kill air time because they have so much to kill. I firmly believe that is a big factor as to why they do this. I'm sick of the "rematch clause" too. That is perhaps the biggest culprit in an airtime kill segment so often. That Cena/Rollins match last week was just to have a main event for last weeks Raw because they literally had no other options. It's pathetic. It's like they forgot how to book a show. I firmly believe some of the smarter posters on here can book a better show. Scary.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> You can hear the audience gasp and scream when Braun took off his mask.


''Wow, that's one ugly motherfucker!''


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A top notch team on this case would definitely be welcome, because she's quote the tasty treat. :yum:


I'm a bit worried that the IWC hasn't helped yet. I don't want to wait I want it now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Even Sky sports has had enough


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Wyatt Family beating up black guys? Sounds like Tuesday.


It's like the Godwinns vs Nation of Domination


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> A ''Papa John's'' sign. Why?


They make good pizza?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This crowd is completely dead. I don't blame them. RAW has been lackluster tonight.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Heel champions, face champions, they're all getting pinned. It's stupid. They also do it to kill air time because they have so much to kill. I firmly believe that is a big factor as to why they do this. I'm sick of the "rematch clause" too. That is perhaps the biggest culprit in an airtime kill segment so often. That Cena/Rollins match last week was just to have a main event for last weeks Raw because they literally had no other options. It's pathetic. *It's like they forgot how to book a show. I firmly believe some of the smarter posters on here can book a better show.* Scary.


Funny you say that. bama3


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> They're also too lazy to create storylines or #1 contenders, so they just job out the champion to weakly give them an excuse to make a PPV match. It's disturbing, honestly. Champions shouldn't lose on free television, especially heels. Why should we cheer for the face to finally beat them and take the title when they constantly lose? And face champions getting pinned? That's gross.


Instead of having Nikki pin Charlotte they could have easily booked Nikki vs. Paige vs. Becky for the number one contenders spot. Have Becky ready to win the match only for Team Bella to screw her out of the victory. Locks up Charlotte vs. Nikki while also furthering Paige's storyline of Team Bella just taking over once again.

It's not that hard!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone in the uk watching in sky sports also have several minutes of the raw logo?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course we are. We were supposed to forget that Paige shat on PCB just one week ago...
> 
> :vince5


With each RAW I become more and more convinced that Vince is developing Alzheimers.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shouldn't this be a good time for Ambros and Reigns to run-in and get some cheap shots in?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How cool would it be if Strowman incorporated "ASK HIM," with his submission move?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cant wait till he jobs out to Cena


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

virus21 said:


> They make good pizza?


Fair enough


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> Anyone in the uk watching in sky sports also have several minutes of the raw logo?



Tonight is the night


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Harpers shirt is ripped does that mean he will finally get a new one!?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Strowman!!! The no selling unstoppable monster who will transition to a dancing gimmick who will transition to unemployed.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The Prime Time Jobbers :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Strowman has the shittiest finisher.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Strowman all about the Hug Life.*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Any fellow aussie's having problems with Raw. either logo or adds?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Props to Titus for trying to bring this boring ass crowd to life.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Meh. The NFL has used it.


They're wrong too.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That was pretty sick (in a terrible sense) the way they had Titus job out like a weak ass punk. 



That would have never happened to the Nation of Domination, they would have all swarmed in mob attacked the Wyatt Family .



WWE is so far from reality, they have themselves to blame for terrible ratings.


----------



## akers12 (May 15, 2015)

Yep aussie here raw logo for about 2 mins then ads


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> Anyone in the uk watching in sky sports also have several minutes of the raw logo?


TBH though i enjoyed it more than i have the rest of raw tonight


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I really hope Rowan gets put back in the Wyatt's when he recovers. I need the Harper/Rowan partnership in the tag division, they developed some great chemistry and have an interesting dynamic between the two of them whereas Harper and Strowman feels a lot more forced.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This show kind of feels like they just gave up tonight right before air.



SAMCRO said:


> Strowman has the shittiest finisher.


That's what you get when you steal from Sam Shaw.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I swear one day Stardust is gonna trip...


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Oh look it's Stardust vs. Neville again. Yay


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Strowman all about the Hug Life.*


If only he could be an enforcer for Bayley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Neville is better off in Lucha Underground or New Japan. There's no place for him in WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Strowman all about the Hug Life.*


They might make Bayley a Wyatt after all! :surprise:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

PPV name sucks. 

WWE 2K16 is the same shitty game play since WWE '12

RAW sucks since 2005

Nothing is going in WWE's favor.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This feud is still going on.







*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Stardust Vs Neville, sick of both of these geeks. Make this as quick as possible.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Stop burying my boy Saxton. :mj2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey it's Evan Bourne!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stardust vs Neville....Nobody gave a fuck the first time, and nobody gives a fuck tonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:fuckthis END THIS FUCKING FEUD PLEASE!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bray to job clean, other wyatts try to run in, get clowned.

Faces stand tall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The man that booking forgot.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Ashley Osterrieder


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Neville vs Stardust...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Still don't get why Cody used a nice Stardust costume at Battle Ground and never wore it again.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is this "rivalry" even about? Even the commentators explanation makes no sense. Just end it please.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Why are all these guys in these pointless feuds doing jack shit ?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stardust should just drop yellow from his wardrobe

Barrett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

This feud could be good but the booking has already killed it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> PPV name sucks.
> 
> WWE 2K16 is the same shitty game play since WWE '12
> 
> ...


And starting next week, they'll make the ropes pink for "Breast Cancer Awareness" month. The cherry on top of the shit sundae :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What is this, the 8th consecutive week these two have fought? Fuck off with this feud already ut*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BARRETT! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Get ready "Coach".....:jbl:

what?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Barret Fa- nvm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barrett's finally back

:lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Barrett!!! Fuck yeeaaah!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BAHD NEWZ BARRUH IS BACK!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Forgot that Barrett even existed...is he still a King?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stardust needs an evil lair (a cardboard box he brings to the ring).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Why are all these guys in these pointless feuds doing jack shit ?


Because WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what this feud needed. Another guy lost in the shuffle. Joy.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night DQ!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

a geek interrupting a match between two geeks


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BULLHAMMER!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, Barrett's back.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck yeaa barrett

in 2 weeks you'll be jobbing again tho :mj2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought Wade Barrett was feuding with R-Truth


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All HAIL KING BARRETT!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barrett to get hurt again on his way backstage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Barrett back on his jobber shit. This show is trash.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hey, it's time for the bi-quarterly Wade Barrett semi-push that lasts 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Please let this be the end so Stardust can move on from Neville.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you Barrett :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The jobber king has returned


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And he's still King Barrett.

*sigh*.*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> They're wrong too.


Meh. They play all sorts of pop music during their televised games.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol like theyre going to do anything with barrett


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

King Jobber!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I was hoping he'd say "I'm afraid I've got some bad news..."

But he continues with his stupid king gimmick. Because, ratings.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Barrett is back. Business has just picked back up again.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Backstage segment 2 :cole


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

oh she's HR. 

at first I thought they were finally going to pair Seth with a female valet.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh he's back. OK.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE should bring back the lightweight title for guys like Cody, Neville, Ryder, Zayn etc....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm afraid I've got some bad news...you're either Nexus or against us!!!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

DAT beard , Barrett .


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Incoming cringe segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

uttahere


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I'm a bit worried that the IWC hasn't helped yet. I don't want to wait I want it now.


They're too busy watching football. Can't say I blame them. :draper2

There's always Meltzer, though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Top of the hour performance review, always a hit with the kids. 

I give up tonight.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Time to fool everyone into thinking Barrett will get a push.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Was hoping for the return of Cosmic King because that was the only time I enjoyed Barrett's king gimmick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Zero fucks were given for Barrett's return. I didn't even recognize the music.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kane on during halftime.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kostic said:


> I was hoping he'd say "I'm afraid I've got some bad news..."
> 
> But he continues with his stupid king gimmick. Because, ratings.


The bad news is he's still stuck with this king gimmick. I hate how WWE uses the majority of their talent.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So is Reigns/Wyatt the ME?

I thought they were worried about ratings?

Seems so very poorly thoughtout.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Has the "king" gimmick ever beef successful? Bring back the bad news I say!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Top of the hour performance review, always a hit with the kids.
> 
> I give up tonight.


Eat.Sleep.We're.In.Hell.Repeat.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who is this? What's going on?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Has the "king" gimmick ever beef successful? Bring back the bad news I say!


King Bookah was gold


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane's hair... JUST FUCK ME UP FAM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More of these stupid and unfunny Sonic commercials.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rodgers is the only thing watching tonight


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashley reminds me of Stacey Keibler's old WCW character Miss Hancock.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Zero fucks were given for Barrett's return. I didn't even recognize the music.*


Until I saw Barret I thought it was the ascension


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Barrett need 1 year of doing nothing but destroying local jobbers in under 3 mins on tv just so he can look credible again


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm kinda interested in this Ashley. I wonder if she's an Indy wrestler?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ashley's fine though


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I miss WCW, man


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He must want to wish me luck - Kane :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Zack Ryder:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What has happened to RAW lately been so dull..no wonder ratings are in the shithole


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe Barrett can be a full face this time around.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Fuckin build up packages for Kane. IM TWENTY FUCKING FIFTEEN. This can't be said enough.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This RAW is so uneventful that I can't even get angry at Seth Rollins cutting a promo.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ALL HAIL ASHLEY! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tuned in. Who is the lady in the ring with Kane?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> What's going on?!


I believe it's called "The Osteoporosis Dance" aka "The Dance of Death".


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Please make a smiley of that Kane face just now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who's this ashley chick... She be looking good.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

So we're still basically getting heel vs heel for the most important title in the WWE...


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Seth Rollins to the psych ward.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett returns! Finally some life added to this show! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Apparently Ashley works for WWE, but hasn't ever seen the show. Probably pretty common in WWE corporate :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins is going to heaven :drose


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

We need that kane smiley :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kinda wish Ashley would pull a Ms. Hancock. :yum:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Da Rollinator mate :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

mmmm. very topical, WWE.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Now come on Seth. Pope Francis was a bouncer for many years.

Don't get on his bad side.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"I am the monster you will never wake up from."

That's Kane talking to the fans who want him to retire.

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Scarily enough, the Rollins/Kane angle is the only fresh angle going on in WWE right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Seth is such a dork, hard to take him serious as a heel


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Rollins is going to heaven :drose


Crossfit Jesus brah.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this promo cant be real


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife gets really bored on her commute home and frequently wants to call me to talk about her day. It fucking pisses me off because I hate talking on the phone an she's on her way home and we can just talk when when she fucking arrives. Unless I really have nothing else to do, I typically ignore the call and then put my phone on a different floor of the house entirely so it isn't with me when she gets home...covering my tracks. "Sorry dear, I left the phone in the bathroom while I was talking a shit earlier". 

Tonight I picked up to escape fucking RAW...


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Worst Rollins promo ever.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking dumb, my god...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Pope Francis gets mentioned. :rollins2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck is this ? Creative smoked some good shit.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't even care anymore, this shit is so cringeworthy that is fun. THIS KANE IS THE SHIT LOL.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

End. This. Segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish Raw was more must see...to be honest i only tune in at 7 pm central, 8..9..10 lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ashley from HR is the most interesting person in this feud so far.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

THIS IS SO BAD


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Rollins is going to heaven :drose


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Now WWE is talking about the Pope and Heaven? This is ridiculous..


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

LMAO Seth Rollins talking to the POPE fpalm

:lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

WTF is Rollins on about


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I legit need crack.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dating a tattooed, nazi-sympathizing uggo = Being in Heaven? :jaydamn



magictrevor said:


> Has the "king" gimmick ever beef successful? *Bring back the bad news I say!*


:vince5: "But that would mean he'd be over because the fans enjoy BNB and we can't have that, damn it!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What company does a public human resources evaluation?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

10 years ago, Kane chokeslams Ashley. 

Now... smiles and head nods.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

is she trying to hide an English accent?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Im liking this angle, fuck me


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Oh my goodness this is just so bad...I mean it actually makes me want to cry. What's this business come to?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

save_us.A$HL3Y


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ROLLINS' FACE HAHAHAHA


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

TripleG said:


> What company does a public human resources evaluation?


 A shitty one.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw is 80% video packages tonight. Pretty lazy night for creative it seems.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane got a main event feud with Bryan when he was Champion. And he gets another one now. What the hell is going in WWE?

:drake1


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

fucku2 ashley


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA WWE creative is the worst writing staff on television


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rollins needs to headline a PPV against God, like Vince did.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I legit need crack.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

#kaneevaluation 

God is dead


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I legit need crack.


Crack is wack... but not nearly as much as this show.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Ashley is gonna meet the real Big Red Machine...ALL NIGHT LONG :hbk1:hbk1:hbk1


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, there goes another few diamonds out of the title..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Kinda wish Ashley would pull a Ms. Hancock. :yum


something spontaneous needs to happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally, something other than just TALKING.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw's rating dropping as we speak


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:larry


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Kane looked like a lil bitch


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The worst pedigree ever!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh I seriously hate how Kane always bumps with one knee. He's been doing that his whole career.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Dumbest segment ever.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Campione said:


> LMAO Seth Rollins talking to the POPE fpalm
> 
> :lmao


Seth talked to D'Angelo Dinero?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hornswoggle getting suspended is less cringeworthy than this :lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm afraid I've got some bad news...you're either Nexus or against us!!!


A storyline that was actually good. Pushed young talent and gave someone like Barrett a real opportunity. All to be fed to Cena...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is such a compelling segment. The ratings are going to be pouring in right now. :eyeroll


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups to the Cero Miedo sign in the audience.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO

Seth Rollins is making HBK's first championship run seem like the best thing ever for the business!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

My god this is horrible, worst WWE title angle this year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SETH GON' DIE!*


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:Rollins

*pedigree*
"You understand that, Kane?!"


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

God he needs the curb stomp back bad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn

Rollins kicking a bigger guys' ass all by himself?

:damn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That segment was terrible, the promo was terrible, but at least Rollins is beating Kane with a chair. I'll take it.


Now was that so hard @ShowStopper :mj ? *


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

CURB STOMP IS BACK !

To the fucking leg.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Curb Stomp throwback :mark

Kane got rekt :sodone


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY! 

THE SURGICALLY REPAIRED ANKLE!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are the crowd booing Rollins or just booing how bad this is? I don't think I could come up with anything so bad if I was trying to.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was a Curb Stomp tease :mj2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth doing deplorable things is the Seth we need more of.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Rollins did this to Cena during their feud(s) maybe someone would have given a shit about them.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*ONE MORE TIME FOR PAUL*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Rollins Curb Stomped the leg!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is he grabbing his knee? Shouldn't he be grabbing his ankle?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally a curb stomp.. to the knee :ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Kane off TV for 2 more months


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Say I quit Kane! SAY I QUIT!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is like watching Shawn Michaels pick a fight with Gorilla Monsoon and beat him up. 


Where's the Bret Hart equivalent to feud with Rollins? WWE today.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol once again how is Seth heel in his shit


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rollins is about one pedigree away from being buried by Hunter.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Btw, if you're looking for the best wrestler in the company, Cesaro was on Superstars tonight. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, this has drug on for way too long. It was kinda funny at first.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bring back the curbstomp :kd


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CU in an hour with a mask and a healthy knee. :grin2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shit is *DEATH*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaaaand a curbstomp to the knee.

:rollins

And now Rollins talking shit AFTER hurting Kane.

More of this, plz. Not every week. But more of this mixed in.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why am I watching this :mj2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Love agressive Seth


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

:bryanlol:bryanlol:bryanlol
This shit is so bad, Wrestlecrap worthy. Kane is KKK (KomedyKingKane)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a certain ending to this segment, which confirms that Kane definitely will not come back at some point in the night with his mask on and attack Rollins. Yep, definitely won't happen.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Lol once again how is Seth heel in his shit


welp he's getting go away heat from this audience. 


You can hear fans screaming for Kane lol.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

enjoyed this segment good storyline development

expecting the demon pyro is loaded on the ring posts


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DAT SILENCE


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Kane gonna come out the ambulance masked :booklel


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice beatdown you gotta give that to SR though :WHYYY6


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This has taken way way too long to pay off..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking LOL!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## SH.KN_Outsiders (Jul 30, 2015)

Godway said:


> What a certain ending to this segment, which confirms that Kane definitely will not come back at some point in the night with his mask on and attack Rollins. Yep, definitely won't happen.


lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No fucks given


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Btw, if you're looking for the best wrestler in the company, Cesaro was on Superstars tonight. fpalm


A match with Heath Slater...well, at least he used the Swing to win, it's something I guess.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Nope did not see this coming at all


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

We want curb stomp!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kane and the paramedics were hotboxing the shit out that ambulance.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL this now has my vote for best segment of the decade.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Crippled Demon Kane really


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol this shit is so fucking stupid

we don't want that shitty kane WWE. We want the OG fucking mask.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This is WCW 2000 level terrible.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This needs to end....


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Kane has that twitchy voodoo magic again. kay


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RUN!*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This segment started shitty. Became good. And now it's ridiculous.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, that no sell was really sick.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

and just like that... we are right back to WWF 93 levels of cringyness


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DEMON KANE! :cole


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah fuck. now I have to hear "Demon Kane" again


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why am I watching this :mj2


Because CBS foolishley didn't book The Big Bang Theory back to back . 



and what the hell, I guess Kane has a twin brother?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, this makes very little sense. Right up PG era WWEs' alley.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

And now Demon Kane is back...this shit is...Oh Gawd LOL


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is so bad...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG WWE! TERRIBLE. I EXPECTED SHIT AND WWE DELIVERED!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay this is shockingly bad.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Kane with a shitty Hannibal Lecter impersonation. :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Kane gonna come out the ambulance masked :booklel


Called it :booklel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

There you have it folks: Demon Kane = Corporate Kane's version of the Super Saiyan transformation

:evans


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I like how Kane no-sold that chair shot.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

historic no-selling.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I like this actually.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Thats exactly how you pump up the ratings, Vince. By appealing to the kids demographic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, Kane needs a tan.. getting a bit on the pasty side for a demon who plays with fire and hell. etc etc.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Did Kane just farted? I swear that little tweak to the knee sounded like a fart


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :ti :maury There's no doubt they're not even trying to put on a watchable show at this point


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Why didn't he do this shit when Bork broke the ankle ?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Guy LeDouche said:


> This is WCW 2000 level terrible.


:russo 

The New Blood vs The Millionaire Club was an excellent feuding stable.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dear lord it´s even worse than I thought. So they had this blonde bimbo declare C. Kane healthy and ten minutes later BRM Kane is back. Furthermore Rollins is mad BRM Kane revealed himself. 

TNA carried the Joseph Park storyline for months. WWE does it a week. LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If the crowd gave like half a fuck, this might not have been so bad. But they sold this segment about as well as Kane sold the chair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane looks like shit.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Complete no sell of the chokeslam lol gets right back up and manages to sneak out of the tombstone...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

And WWE wonders why their ratings are declining...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Eh? So in the story why does the masked Kane suddenly grow long hair?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a fucking LONG and boring segment.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Another stolen belt storyline? That would be unique.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's mask hair though.:sodone


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If this whole bit had gone for about half the time it did.. it could have been miles better...


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> Eh? So in the story why does the masked Kane suddenly grow long hair?


It's his SSJ form.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the worst segment of all time. Way to insult the intelligence of your fans , Vince. This company deserves the hole they are in. What an absolute joke of a segment. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even know what to think with WWE's creative anymore.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"You're a bitch!" :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

My biggest take away from this is I want to bang that sexy blonde bitch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Why didn't he do this shit when Bork broke the ankle ?


Really on that angle they should have had Kane be in a wheel chair, since the Brock attack was the same way Kane and Undertaker put Vince McMahon in a wheel chair.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF are you talking about JBL? Kane never wins the WWE title :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this show was cancelled tomorrow, I wouldn't even give a 1/4 teaspoon of a fuck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Apparently Kane is a self healer.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

If Kane is going to be the babyface in this feud, any chance WWE enlists some help to get him over?

:bryan

And also tease us for a future Bryan-Rollins match.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn.. WWE just hit a new low. Holy sh*t this is pure crap.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

magictrevor said:


> Eh? So in the story why does the masked Kane suddenly grow long hair?


Cause he only has one superpower and it´s not knee-healing. It´s hair growing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Kane is going to be in a World Championship match.

Big Show is going to main event a show in Madison Square Garden against Brock Lesnar.

It's the same matches from 2002.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

That was beyond cringe.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That segment was shit on wheels.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kane has been great on the mic and character wise. And that segment was actually well done. This is WWE. "Supernatural" has been a part of WWE for decades. This Kane story has been done right.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I can just see dem ratings and dat monay!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> Eh? So in the story why does the masked Kane suddenly grow long hair?


There's 2 Kanes. 






:booklel


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

My reaction to Kane changing outfits quickly, no selling the injured knee, and that was ridiculous.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight I have decided to grant your request!!
Tonight I have decided to job to the Reigns in the main event for no reason!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, that strong booking of Kane. Give me Brock Vs Kane please.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I haven't been watching this garbage tonight.... Reigns/Wyatt is still a thing? :lol :lol

This storyline is like watching the same 15 minutes over and over again like the Groundhog Day movie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That segment was terrible, the promo was terrible, but at least Rollins is beating Kane with a chair. I'll take it.
> 
> 
> Now was that so hard @ShowStopper :mj ? *


I want more of that mixed in, too. But not every week, or anything like that.

But then they went and made it really weird with the whole Kane coming back thing. What did you think of Kane coming back after the beatdown?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Kane for WWE WHC :mark: 

fpalm

That was segment of the year without a doubt!

:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha's legs on that panel :banderas*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NXT All Star Panel... I wish I could watch it now


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SHIV said:


> This is the worst segment of all time. Way to insult the intelligence of your fans , Vince. This company deserves the hole they are in. What an absolute joke of a segment. fpalm


It's worse than the time Daniel Bryan ran away from Kane after beating him clean as a sheet at the previous PPV?

Oh, who am I kidding? There are many awful segments to pick from in any given week.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol damn, all y'all complaining here. Everyone here loves it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

somewhere, a 4 year old watching RAW felt like he got his intelligence insulted after that Kane/Rollins segment


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It was an enjoyable trainwreck to be honest. When something is so bad it's actually someway "entertaining".


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> There's 2 Kanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Thats not Kane, that's a hologram of Kane!" :jbl


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Badass promo by Bray


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

So what now, Ru Ru vs Ziggler again before New Cena defeats the jobber to the stars?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that was the final draft. Shittier shit was thrown around in a meeting...worse than what aired.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This is only happening b/c the next PPV is Hell in a Cell... Which has the demon/hell/fire theme. After HIAC this whole Kane thing will be over - thank god - because It's so unrealistic and terrible.

Besides, Undertaker/Lesner is the main event at HIAC - so this is just an undercard match where Rollins will retain anyways.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Man... I'm not sure if I can endure another whole hour of this... think I'm gonna fall asleep...


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

They should have had the ambulance leave as the demon came to the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I want more of that mixed in, too. But not every week, or anything like that.


*So you don't want Rollins to be a strong coward heel that frequently uses weapons :aries2? That would work best for his character.
*


> But then they went and made it really weird with the whole Kane coming back thing. What did you think of Kane coming back after the beatdown?


*I think it was good to make Kane look like a worthy opponent for the PPV. None of us want to see the match, but it's better than him looking like the jobber he's been for the last 2 years.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That segment is one of those that makes you embarrassed to be a wrestling fan. Damn, that was a supreme clusterfuck.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's how the Wyatt-Reigns matchup should go.

The bell rings, Reigns goes for the spear, but Wyatt catches him and delivers Sister Abigail to him. 1-2-3.

Winner: Bray Wyatt, 0:13.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And that was the final draft. Shittier shit was thrown around in a meeting...worse than what aired.


Nah, that was the first and only draft, because creative wrote that shit 5 minutes before it aired.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Its like they want Seth's title reign to go into the ground...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

How did Kane change so fast?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I loved that Rollins and Kane segment. Kane is killing it even though someone younger should be getting the spotlight. Even though they will pay for relying on old timers for so long, I will be entertained in the meantime.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm gonna be fully honest: That was great. It was one of those WTF segments, that are so bad...but hell, you can't admit that is so shitty is so fun. I will take it LOL.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose should turn heel tonight!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> It was an enjoyable trainwreck to be honest. When something is so bad it's actually someway "entertaining".


Absolutely. But this is the main event. It's supposed to be a money drawing angle.

That segment wasn't money drawing... It was money fleeing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Undertakerowns said:


> How did Kane change so fast?


He had the outfit on under the suit. Mask was in the ambulance.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> My biggest take away from this is I want to bang that sexy blonde bitch.


Thats what i got out of it also


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Bo Fucking Dallas!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo's voice sounds like a koala being molested.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Bo Dallas! :banderas


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bo :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

All jokes aside in the nearly 30 year i have been watching WWE i dont think i have ever seen the product as on its arse as it is atm.Only late 94 to 96 compares .

Fuckoff Vincent Kennedy McMahon


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Have I missed Rusev?  I need some Rusev! GIVE US RUSEV!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Here's how the Wyatt-Reigns matchup should go.
> 
> The bell rings, Reigns goes for the spear, but Wyatt catches him and delivers Sister Abigail to him. 1-2-3.
> 
> Winner: Bray Wyatt, 0:13.


Please please please please please please tell me this is a joke. I pray you're joking with a idea like that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Buffallo Bills with best reaction tonight. :ha


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Better leave my Bills alone, Bo!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So you don't want Rollins to be a strong coward heel that frequently uses weapons :aries2? That would work best for his character.
> *


No, no, I definitely do. I just don't think he should be kicking ass _every_ week. But alot more often? Certainly, I'd like to see that.




> *I think it was good to make Kane look like a worthy opponent for the PPV. None of us want to see the match, but it's better than him looking like the jobber he's been for the last 2 years.*


I honestly don't get why Kane gets title shots. First Bryan, now Rollins.

:drake1


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Back to mnf


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Super Bowl smack in Buffalo. Might as well have this in February and you can get some cold jokes in.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Orton vs Bo...so random dude.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Who has less dignity?


A) Bo Dallas
B) Mark Henry
C) Big Show in job mode
D) other


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy Orton is an example of a guy who needs WCW to be around to give him a fresh start


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bo Dallas is so much better than this.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bo getting another marquee match!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thought Randy was staying out of the Wyatt FAMILY affair :hayden3










Ok, I'll leave the corny jokes to @SHIV *


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I BoLieve that Bo is going to get RKO'd


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Where the fuck is Kevin Owens?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE should just give Orton his time off if he is going to be used like this.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Absolutely. But this is the main event. It's supposed to be a money drawing angle.
> 
> That segment wasn't money drawing... It was money fleeing.


WWE doesn't care about that match anyway, Lesnar/Taker is clearly the real HIATC ME. Vince probably asked creative for the worst ideas they could come up with just to goof around.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Bo needs to ditch the titties too. He hardly wrestles, should have extra time to hit the gym.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

It's their new strategy - make the product worse than even imaginable and people will be shocked and amazed at the same time that it's so bad they can't stop watching. Brilliant!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This should be on Main Event.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the NXT panel tonight. It should be good at least


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

No Owens, no Cesaro, no Rusev, no Ziggler...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's one thing to suspend disbelief, but when you have to suspend all cerebral functions, then you know you have a segment that was unspeakably bad. I am shocked at the pure inanity I just witnessed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we get Owens on the show sometime this century? Thanks.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been watching this for about 15 minutes and it's already tedious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The players love this!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Bray Wyatt is going to come out for his brother here... watch


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Solf said:


> WWE doesn't care about that match anyway, Lesnar/Taker is clearly the real HIATC ME. Vince probably asked creative for the worst ideas they could come up with just to goof around.


This.

there was a report that flat out said they feel they don't need a big wwe title angle because they have brock/taker.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, they used the Bills to wake up the crowd


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Who has less dignity?
> 
> 
> A) Bo Dallas
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*We say it every time but maybe THIS will be the time Bo finally joins the Wyatts.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Orton is the most over in Buffalo, apparently.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Holyshit, Randy Orton finally hit an RKO after pounding the mat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Michael Cole taking a shot at the Bills now! :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The only thing that would be better is if we saw Bo get punted.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Solf said:


> WWE doesn't care about that match anyway, Lesnar/Taker is clearly the real HIATC ME. Vince probably asked creative for the worst ideas they could come up with just to goof around.


even if that's true, why can't you have TWO solid main events? 

The WWE Championship match should NEVER be a throw away match on a PPV.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Can the live crowd hear the commentators? I guess not after Michael Coles comment


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev wants revenge on Kevin Owens!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yaaaaay, finally some Owens. Took long enough.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin Owens vs Rusev, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't want to see Owens/Ryback again. I'd rather see a 4 way IC title match at the PPV. Ziggler/Rusev/Ryback/Owens.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Please please please please please please tell me this is a joke. I pray you're joking with a idea like that.


You know you wanna see it.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally! Kevin Owens!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Owens and Rusev feud? Count me in!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just make Rusev face already.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm. Have you ever noticed that we never see corporate Kane and demon Kane in the same room?....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What's the bet this match will go two minutes, then REigns stinks shit up for twenty+.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Let's be honest. Based on Raw so far this will become another tag match 2 minutes in.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally Rusev feuding with someone other than Lana and Ziggler.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Hmmm. Have you ever noticed that we never see corporate Kane and demon Kane in the same room?....


:surprise:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler will probably show up before the end of the match.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Please can we go a week without walk Owens walk.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Impressive build up...so 

A) does Rusev win to earn a IC title match loss at next PPV

B) Ziggler interfers and costs Rusev match, which leads to their Shoe on a pole- PPV match

C) The match will be extended midway into a tag match.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Hmmm. Have you ever noticed that we never see corporate Kane and demon Kane in the same room?....


dolan pls


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would rather just look at Summer Rae for the rest of the show!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to see Bo vs. Henry match where the bell rings, they both just fall to the mat, the ref counts to ten, and they both lose


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This.
> 
> there was a report that flat out said they feel they don't need a big wwe title angle because they have brock/taker.


And then Vince remmembers Brock and Taker are part-timers. :vince7


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I wanna watch Owens/Rusev but my eyelids are closing


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, what was the point of that Orton/Bo match?*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why do we have to have Ryback on commentary?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So tag match it is.

Owens/Ziggler vs. Rusev/Ryback. LOL.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's go RU-RU!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

The One Man Gang said:


> The WWE Championship match should NEVER be a throw away match on a PPV.


This is going to happen b/c there's 12 PPV's each year and WWE only has the title change once or twice a year lately.

It's obvious that the title changing on any normal show like RAW/Smackdown/etc are basically over (hence the ratings getting lower and lower b/c there's no real excitement/real chance of something big happening for the normal shows anymore).

They also push the big PPV's like WrestleMania, SummerSlam, etc as the main matches for the world heavyweight title. Usually the PPV's before/after those are matches are fillers like this Kane thing/the Sting thing/etc too.

It's unfortunate. Raw was so much better when you tuned in weekly b/c you never know what could happen. You didn't know if Vince was going to get his car cemented out, you didn't know if there could be a crazy title change, and tons of other craziness. ALl this push for their subscription network is fine and all - but it really has made the normal shows extremely worse and less entertaining - and the ratings are proving that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kevin Ownes puts Ryback to shame


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Rybotch commentating.. shits about to get real folks!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cena takes bubble baths with Tom Brady

Incredible sign


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Ryback/Owens can't save the show dying at this rate. KILL OWENS KILL


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Knocking Owens cardio is a thing now really?!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback talking about cardio when his steroid ass gets gassed in 5 minutes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryback is not a fan of JBL. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback joking about someone's cardio? ut


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank You , Heel vs Heel is a NO NO


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me, a match I wanted to see and it doesn't even happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. So they're still shitting on Owen's cardio.

fpalm

:buried


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Teddy would be proud


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> I wanna watch Owens/Rusev but my eyelids are closing


kick out man, kick out!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, what was the point of that match?*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mind your own business Ziggler.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so sick of Face Ziggler, turn him heel. Also, please, let Rusev be a "twenner-pseudoface".


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Soon to be 19. How old are you?


Well, that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Make it a tag team match! Where is Teddy Long?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

It's shocking how much I dislike Ziggler right now. He was one of my favorites.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like I'm suppose to believe Ziggler's geek trash ass can take out Rusev and Ryback.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

God they turned Rusev into such a pussy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, I actually wanted to see Rusev/KO in a lengthy match.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol Owens running from Ziggler unk3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> kick out man, kick out!


Never Give Up!
:cena2


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

What an awesome match :cole


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I cant stand them rebuilding ziggler at rusevs exspense


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> Let's be honest. Based on Raw so far this will become another tag match 2 minutes in.


Well I was damn close.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is trash. I'm out.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This has got to be the longest episode of Raw ever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I know we are not worthy of seeing Kevin Owens in the ring but that was way too short.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

gaz0301 said:


> Well I was damn close.


me, too. Maybe they just forgot the tag match and they´ll be back in the ring after the commercial.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Just Keep Dancing"

Fuck you


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> What's the bet this match will go two minutes, then REigns stinks shit up for twenty+.


Halfway there


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Bryan, New Day & Sasha were the best with that dance XD


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Doooonnnn't hit my music yet!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No night of Raw "enjoyment" is complete w/o


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Like to see Nikki and Stephanie dance.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ever see ellen dance? She just grinds on other womens legs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god now I have to hear Heyman talk for 10 minutes.

*THIS SHOW IS FUCKING TRASH*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HEYMAN

:mark:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Heyman! Interest hereby rejuvenated.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

SAVE US PAUL HEYMAN!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, what was the point of that match?*



2 minutes + transition to another commercial break filled. :vince3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm more looking forward to the ratings coming out tomorrow afternoon than I am the main event of Raw.

That says all you need to know about the current state of WWE.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

HEYMAN :mark: :mark: :mark: 

HES HERE TO SAVE US


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Well at least Heyman is here. He never disappoints.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Heyman!!!! Finally, something on this show that isn't going to be total trash


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Paul Heyman is next! :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but the Connors Cure shit is such a hallow act of kindness with commercial gains behind it and anyone with an IQ above 1 can see it.. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They posted the wrong Sasha clips :curry2*


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

It's a shame what happened to KO and his character :/


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE #Connerscure Keep Dancing Universe!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"guys they don't seem to give a shit about big show Lesnar?!"

"Better call Paul"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz dancing! :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

NakNak said:


> It's a shame what happened to KO and his character :/


Just another on the list of those who should have said NO to WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't wait to watch an episode of Nitro after this shit, before I go to bed.

:mark:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> This has got to be the longest episode of Raw ever.


Haha, yeah. I looked at the clock thinking it was probably about over, and it was 9:45.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Heyman? You have my full attention, WWE.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They posted the wrong Sasha clips :curry2*


when did that happen ? Is there a clip :mark:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Well, that explains it. Thanks.


Am I just being called out for immaturity by someone who spoke about "realism" and professional wrestling in the same sentence? I don't believe it.

The fact that you ask me about my age, and I answer you even though it's none of your fucking business, and then don't even have the decency to return the favor when I ask you back, shows what an asshole you are.

And you're right, this exchange is over. You're welcome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Big Show attack Heyman?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

25 minutes to go, kudos to all here who are still watching! Impressive to say the least.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicole should just dump Cena and get back with Dolph!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman with the jobber entrance.

:ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> when did that happen ? Is there a clip :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Heyman's self-introduction is better than anything on this show other than New Day.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Big Show?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait to watch an episode of Nitro after this shit, before I go to bed.
> 
> :mark:


Have they added all the nitros?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not even Heyman can save this.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Heyman, fuck yeah
Best hypeman in the biz, even for this worthless Big Show match.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thank god for Paul Heyman.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So let me see if I got this straight.

Dolph used to date Nikki, then whatever happened with that stole Rusev's first best gal, then not satisfied with that tried to steal Rusev's second best gal and now wants to swoon in on Cena's piece.

Yeah how can anyone like this guy. :hmm:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Show is bored?

Not as bored as I am, Paul. Not even frakking close.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar will destroy Big Show in like two minutes!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

When even Heyman can't get a match over, that match shouldn't be headlining anything


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman with the cheap pop! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Have they added all the nitros?


Not all. But the first one from 9/4/95 up until the last one of February 1998.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The ring entrances for that match will be longer than the match itself.

So... yeah.

That incredible lack of pop for Big Show's music. WOW.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely no pop for Show :maury


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Flipped back over to this and they're showing Big Slow....again? They truly don't give a shit anymore do they?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here he comes!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So the guys with the most on screen time tonight other than Rollins are Big Show and Kane.

I hope the ratings go under 2.0.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"No one can push Big Show to the limit."

Big Show pushes himself to the limit whenver he climbs to the second rope.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You push Lesnar to his limit every single time? 

Really show? So Royal Rumble 2014 didn't happen, right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Exhilarate is not the word I'd use for the Brock/Big Show match. What a waste of a Brock match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wow, what a pop for Big Show. Really glad they're pushing this young guy.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Except for Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Absolutely no pop for Show :maury


Has anyone but Orton and Titus got a peep from the crowd tonight?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

That "brrrrooockk lllleeeesssnaaar" was a good one, Big Show, i give you that.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The ring entrances for that match will be longer than the match itself.
> 
> So... yeah.
> 
> That incredible lack of pop for Big Show's music. WOW.


Why would that fat sack of shit get any pop at all? Guy should have retired years ago


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This RAW does suck.... I knew it! I knew it!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Show is horrible on the mic!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Pretty much the 30 writers that write this material on screen, correct representation below.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Do we just.. not remember when Lesnar man handled this fool at the Rumble last year? Come on


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They posted the wrong Sasha clips :curry2*


OMFG Naomi twerking on the box.
:lel :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> So the guys with the most on screen time tonight other than Rollins are Big Show and Kane.
> 
> I hope the ratings go under 2.0.


The Cena/New Day segment to open the show went over the first half-hour of the show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope Lesnar forces Big Show into retirement


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> Lesnar will destroy Big Show in like two minutes!


Bell rings.

Brock delivers 5 German Suplexes then delivers an F5 to the Big Show.

1-2-3.

Winner: Brock Lesnar, 0:59.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's hard to get "What?" chants these days.

Gotta give Big Show credit. He pulled it off.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

LOL the crowd literally blowing the roof off for Big Show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The audience's silence speaks volumes here.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman got out of there quick!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mhm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Heyman is mad and confused totally forgetting that Brock totally destroyed Big Show at Rumble 2014. All of this shit fucking sucks. Creative should all fall down a sewer one by one.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Absolutely no pop for Show :maury


*That was not the first time Show got zero reaction.

BTW, this show has been fucking boring so far.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt! How exciting! Another DQ finish or another clean loss for Bray!

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The Cena/New Day segment to open the show went over the first half-hour of the show.


Oh yeah, forgot about that one. I actually tuned it after it had happened.

They're still giving way too much time to those two though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Wyatt AGAIN.

It's like the Twilight Zone.

:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Show did a good job if his plan was to put me to sleep with that mic work.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They have been really pushing Reigns v Wyatt as the main event. Trying to see if Reigns is a draw I guess.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Brock, Kill Big Show, please. Hope he retires him.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL that woman in crowd "Brock lesnar is better than you!" :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:ti I wish I can say I respect WWE for trying to build Big Show up as a threat to Brock Lesnar, but it's a little bit too late for that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The only way this will be good is if Dean Ambrose turns heel.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Heyman just got up and left the ring because he knew how bad this was getting. Dudes embarrassed to be apart of this.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys, this is not quite "official" but maybe Rusev is injured  http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1797146-rusev-injured-monday-night-raw.html


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heyman tried so hard to sell Big Show. It's a lost cause.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Remember when Reigns defeated two guys, then defeated Bray Wyatt cleanly even through interference all on the same Raw? Doesn't really get me excited for this match. :heston


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Not all. But the first one from 9/4/95 up until the last one of February 1998.


Shiiiiiiiiit! I might have to buy the Network again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If a match happens at The Garden on Saturday and no one cares, did it really even happen at all?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just don't see a way that the main event ends clean.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ARod giving the Chiefs that work and Raw is trash tonight :ugh2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't get into this main event, the feud makes no sense from the get-go. From MitB to now, all nonsense.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> "No one can push Big Show to the limit."
> 
> Big Show pushes himself to the limit whenver he climbs to the second rope.


Legit LOL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Touchdown Packers!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So Heyman is mad and confused totally forgetting that Brock totally destroyed Big Show at Rumble 2014. All of this shit fucking sucks. Creative should all fall down a sewer one by one.


You mean the match where he just beat him with a chair for 20 minutes?

Not really destroying him on an actual match that way.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This episode has my mind numbed.. I mean stupefied to the point I nearly can't think.. I.. What?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

SHIV said:


> If a match happens at The Garden on Saturday and no one cares, did it really even happen at all?


I'll have to get back to you on that. :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SummerSlam back in NY for the next two years. Might have to go depending on the cards.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Takeover, Summerslam & Raw continues to be at Brooklyn, niiiice.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Roman getting that Erick Rowan reaction.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns continues to get silence.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

3 people popped for Reigns my god this company is dead.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman Reigns looks like he really means business!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

No pop for Reigns. Big Show killed the crowd.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

"VINCE PANICS OVER RAW RATING!!"

Well fuck that report. No way someone panics over a low rating then puts out this shit a week later. Welcome to 2.0 city RAW.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Dean (or Roman) turn heel please. I can dream, right?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray Wyatt is not alone!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kostic said:


> Roman getting that Erick Rowan reaction.




Which is one of many reasons why Reigns will never be Cena 2.0.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please turn someone here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> SummerSlam back in NY for the next two years. Might have to go depending on the cards.


Decisions...decisions :hmm:


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

There is literally no purpose for this feud nor is there reason outside of Bray randomly attacking Reigns. Ugh.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

NakNak said:


> Dean (or Roman) turn heel please. I can dream, right?


On this horrible RAW?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reign's has absolutely no hair on his armpits. Very smooth.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hasn't this fucking feud been going on since June? WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NakNak said:


> Takeover, Summerslam & Raw continues to be at Brooklyn, niiiice.


What did Brooklyn ever do to deserve that kind of shit show over and over again?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Send them to the back.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Bitch!"

Oh, you're such a badass, Roman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Reign's has absolutely no hair on his armpits. Very smooth.


Does it turn you on? :curry2


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So Reigns just can't get Wyatt alone.....

Reigns really just wants to fight Wyatt without people jumping in.

If only there was a cell - or something like that upcoming to where Reigns and Wyatt could be in a match with no interference.

Hmmmmmm. If only, right?



..... Upcoming - HIAC match between Reigns and Wyatt. No doubt that'll be a match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Again with the cussing. Any help to get crowd reactions. :reigns :cena4


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Reigns with the b-word :mark:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG BITCH. WWEs go to kurse word when they want to be edgy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wyatt looks so fat and short next to Stroman and Harper

:ha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

These short n' sweet Reigns promos... I like that. He does that well, do more of it!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman finally said the right thing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd has been terrible the whole night but of course it's;

"Big Show killed the crowd!"
"Reigns isn't over!!"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone remember when the crowds were fanatic, we were all enthralled in the matches and couldn't wait to see what happened next? Well, it's too bad it's been almost 15 years since that happened.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns is taking Bray Wyatt to Suplex City


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Did WWE advertise the NXT panel after Raw at all tonight?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This feud needs to end. Been going on for way to long.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crowd sounds like they're in a library...I don't blame them at all though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder if Chris Jericho is in the building?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Anyone remember when the crowds were fanatic, we were all enthralled in the matches and couldn't wait to see what happened next? Well, it's too bad it's been almost 15 years since that happened.


You can watch those Raws and Nitros on the WWE Network for $9.99. That's what I do.

:cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:yay *Reigns is being intense again! Looks like I lit a fire under his ass :russo*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The bad thing is, Roman is starting to get crickets now. I mean the crowd just seems indifferent to him. Hell it's better to get booed, that's a reaction at least. But this? Nothing. No love, no hate. Nobody cares.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Buffalo fans. They didn't deserve that 3-hour crapfest tonight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Did WWE advertise the NXT panel after Raw at all tonight?


I saw it advertised earlier.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I am the only one who thinks that Roman Reigns has been pretty impressing with the intensity he has showed vs Bray right now? Where was this RR before?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

all you could hear from the crowd was that one guy yelling 'booooooo" as they went to commercial :lmao holy crap it feels like they're airing live from a Monk Sancuary and there's a heckler in the tree next to the camera crew


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Commercial after one minute into the match :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> You can watch those Raws and Nitros on the WWE Network for $9.99. That's what I do.
> 
> :cole


Heh, even WCW Thunder was better than this that we have now...

Oh well, I still have ROH and Lucha Underground.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Silent KEEL said:


> You mean the match where he just beat him with a chair for 20 minutes?
> 
> Not really destroying him on an actual match that way.


Doesn't matter. Plus Brock was kicking Big Show's ass all through 2003 in matches.

It's trash all around and Big Show needs to GTFO. DEATH 2.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Poor Buffalo fans. They didn't deserve that 3-hour crapfest tonight.


Maybe the players will turn heel.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Poor Buffalo fans. They didn't deserve that 3-hour crapfest tonight.


Shows in Buffalo are always garbage. Battleground a few years ago, Raw last year, the atrocity of a television show they've put on tonight. They like fucking with that city.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Anyone remember when the crowds were fanatic, we were all enthralled in the matches and couldn't wait to see what happened next? Well, it's too bad it's been almost 15 years since that happened.


I really think RAW stopped being edgy when Eric Bischoff left, then they moved back to USA network and have been sucking ever since. 

Also didn't help that a lot of old talent saw the writing on the wall during that time and retired. 

A shame WWE doesn't focus much on 2005 to 2006, it was a such a transition time... end of an era type situation. 

WWE would never be the same.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Michael Cole: "THIS IS ONE HELL OF AN EXCITING MATCH UP RIGHT HERE And.... let go to commercials! Thank God!"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If there is one thing I agree with Attitude Era marks on, it's the fact that crowds these days are absolute shit. This crowd in particular... :ugh2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray Wyatt has taken control of the match!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cant stand wwe booking of heels. Theyre all bitches, and if the face ever gets a clear shot at them they crush the heels.

Rollins, then owens, rusev, now bray.

Cant wait for lu to start back up. At least there badasses exist like mil muertes and pentagon.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is Bray yelling "Find me" while he has him in a headlock? :confused


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Reigns needs to get away from anything related to the shield


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is that a very weak "Lets go Bray" chant?

The world is coming to an end.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray did it for The Rock!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So frustrating knowing this match isn't going to end the way we all want and know it's going to continue to Hell in A Cell in a month.... b/c the build up of getting Reigns alone w/ Wyatt is obvious at this point. The storyline of them being in a cell is very obviously.

I'm assuming this means it'll be a Ambrose/Jericho match at HIAC as well... which wcould be really good at getting Ambrose over.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If Wyatt was truly the devil, he would embrace his lies.

:reigns: "You said you'd fight me one on one!"

Wyatt: "I lied, dumbass. I'm evil afterall."


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I really think RAW stopped being edgy when Eric Bischoff left, *then they moved back to USA network and have been sucking ever since.
> 
> Also didn't help that a lot of old talent saw the writing on the wall during that time and retired.
> *
> ...


Actually WWE was on the brink of mini boom when they moved back to USA. They were going back to their attitude era ways until Stone Cold walked out on WWE again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How can Roman Reigns ever overcome this? :cole


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This crowd is garbage LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

crowd is dead! lets do sleeper holds that will wake them up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Listen closely, I'm hearing booring chants but it sounds like they're trying to mute them out.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> This crowd is garbage LOLOLOLOL.


This show isn't much better. Frankly, they deserve each other.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Roman!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NXT Panel with Rollins and Balor after Raw???

HOly shit. Thats gonna be better than Raw! I'm in!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This show isn't much better. Frankly, they deserve each other.


Touché :lol

This Raw flat out is terrible I can't front.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What kind of disgusting parent takes their young child to a Raw show anyway?

It finishes at the earliest at 11pm plus the time it takes to exit the arena and drive home. WWE should go back to TV-14 and save the American youth.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Should be chants of "End this feud" "End this feud"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JBL dropping Goldberg's name.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Guys, Buffalo=/=NYC. They're more boring than super casual southern crowds.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Those boos for Roman...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jesus Christ that exchange was stiff as fuck.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Guess there's a heel turn coming.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How did Roman kick out of that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans are paying attention to something in the crowd.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can Ambrose get this heel turn over with?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Guys, Buffalo=/=NYC. They're more boring than super casual southern crowds.*


Upstate New Yorkers are super rural. This surprises me not.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mikecala98 said:


> Guess there's a heel turn coming.


I wish!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

I fully expect Harper/Strowman to come out...

Then Ambrose come out...


Then Jericho come out...


Then either Ambrose and Jericho get into it - OR a tag match w/ Stroman/Harper VS Ambrose/Jericho happens at HIAC.... with something happening between Ambrose/Jericho there.

.... I also fully expect to be wrong like I usually am, haha.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Not a single person cares....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Let him go" chants?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Let it go"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody get that ambulance back for the crowd. They're going to need those Paddles to revive them after this schlockfest.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That may be enough to end it!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Im sorry was I supposed to care about this match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is it that a Monday Night Game that looks like a blowout is more fun to watch than this show?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Was there a fight in the crowd?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Roman has improved so much. I still remember the first time they had this match. It was a dud. Look at em now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns is really in trouble now.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Referee still counting hahahah


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Double countout.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Double countout.... come on


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This is a guy who can't get a reaction out of a Buffalo crowd that headlined the biggest event of the year just 6 or so months ago..... Wow.

Honestly, Reigns is a good talent. I don't blame him for this. It's the booking peoples fault. Reigns should have much more going for him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was a dumb ending to the match!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's sad motherfucker how far we done fell....


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Guys have been jumping in during Roman matches sop lets just have Roman jump i the crowd and fight


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Double Countout what a great ending!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

punch him in the face!!!
What are thooooose!!!!?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Longest boring weekly episodic TV show in history!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This is better.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

lol Worst raw in years. Worst than this just Orton vs Sheamus..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO WHAT ARE THOSE!?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHAT ARE THOSE?!?!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, what are they Roman?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another awful Wyatt/Reigns match to add to their collection. Why they let this close the show, I have no idea.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pointless match with pointless ending. Just end the show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray needs to just run!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddddddddddddddamn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

double count out finish on to end the main event match after building it up all night

classic WCW


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ROFL human weapon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That guy hit hard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

All the fans near the fight seem like plants, lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

pretty sure bray just killed a guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Punch him in the face! Get 'em!"

Bless you, random fan. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did Bray just throw a telemarketer at Roman :drake1?*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This is good stuff!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A weak "holy shit!" chant.

It's not much, but it's something.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just marked out that was awesome


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh, It looks like Bray took a little head bump on that chair brace.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray Wyatt just threw some guy at Reigns! :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This reminds me of that Orton/Rollins match that finished with them brawling in the audience and it was so long and awkward and never ended.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

the crowd finally cares


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

"What are those" had me laughing.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

"This is awesome!"

Buffalo crowds really do sarcasm well.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF? THIS IS AWESOME CHANTS, WHEN YOU HAVE BEEN SILENT FOR THE WHOLE MATCH! FUCK THIS CROWD!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Worst "This is awesome" chant ever.*


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Fantastic. Just fantastic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this ending is suppose to change my opinion on Raw? NAH. Gullible ass crowd.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool spear! I like that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT SPEAR WAS FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright that was kinda cool


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Reigns


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Bray going now?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

DAT SPEAR BAH GAWD! BLEE DAT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Half the audience cares... the rest are like me wondering why the hell we just watched that. I felt nothing for what should have been a cool ending spot.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes chants everywhere,rofl


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And then they died...The End.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

new day and kane got toped lol just this 1 time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

But damn, it ends there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally, time for something good. Rollins and Balor. Adios!

:mark:


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol Roman no selling Cena style ..cool spear tho


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Shit FRIDAY!

Better ending to WWE :curry2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well at least that was a good segment to end with. Still mostly a shitty fucking excuse of a show, only good parts was beginning and end.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't remember why this is even a personal feud.

Bray doesn't want Roman to win matches for some reason, he looked at a picture of Roman's kid once, uhhhh I think that's it.

Very compelling :serious:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

That was a cool Spear.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bruh....that spear was crazy

That ending with the YES chants was the icing on the cake.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God awful show. Holy fuck, did they write that shit on a whim?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Spear! :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The first five minutes of Friday>This whole raw


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That spear was pretty sick.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Entertaining last minute of Raw, everything else was terrible.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sleepy time


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NERVOUS LAUGHING ... HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!! LOL.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That was a fun ending to a bad match.

Yes! chants... :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dreadful. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> And then they died...The End.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahaha the crowd is doing the yes chants after Reigns speared Bray. 


Dam Roman is over.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Good spot at the end though predictable with the steps placement.


----------



## Logicallylethal (Mar 31, 2015)

Whoa! 

This Bray and Roman brawl was very reminiscent of the attitude era brawls! What a great ending to Raw. What one of the better ending to Raw in a long time. 

This is what we need to see more out of this Bray vs Roman rivalry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince7 mad about ratings.

Puts on that shit. :vince5


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I get it. Raw signs off, Strowman and Harper come out, Ambrose comes out and hits his finisher with Reigns for the go home happy dark segment. 

Well that was the longest Raw I've ever watched.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least the crowd finally woke up!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Never thought I'd see Friday come on after WWE Raw. Hilarious. :booklel:


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome Spear, still a shit match-segment-brawl. Shitty Raw. Only enjoyed New Day stuff (and maybe Kane/Rollins stuff, but that was awful, I liked it because of the awfulness lol)


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Last two actions were nice but that's about it - horror RAW! Good night guys cya later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Dreadful. :lmao


Thank god somebody gets it. All these gullible ass marks around here. Shit is disgusting.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that was a horrid rancid episode of Raw, but hey! Friday!
hh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brollins said:


> Entertaining last minute of Raw, everything else was terrible.


The New Day is Awesome!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Well now that shit show is over, onto the NXT panel! Who's with me?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman getting those Yes chants were the best part


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> God awful show. Holy fuck, did they write that shit on a whim?


Nah, it was written out on a dirty Waffle House Napkin while they ate "scattered, smothered, double covered hash browns" at 3 AM in the morning.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

match was sh^t, crowd was sh^t, but the ending was pretty cool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Thank god somebody gets it. All these gullible ass marks around here. Shit is disgusting.


It's why WWE gets away with this shit. A 30 second ending changes the entire complexion to some of these guys on here.

:lmao

Terrible.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Logicallylethal said:


> This Bray and Roman brawl was very reminiscent of the attitude era brawls! What a great ending to Raw. What one of the better ending to Raw in a long time.


Compared to the AE, this brawl had zero heat.

But I loved the finish and the sarcastic Yes chants at the end. Reigns earned that shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I love this movie! :mark:


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I rather watch Bull Dempsey eat Doritos for 3 hours. Actually I would pay to see that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648695670371540992


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

You almost wonder if due to Monday Night Football they let half the writers go on vacation during this time b/c they know the ratings will suck.

Today just wasn't good. I guess that's expected though when the main event of the next PPV that's a month away have two guys who show up just a few times a year.... 

Lesner/Undertaker is big - but It's hard to create exciting normal Raw/Smackdown/etc shows when your headliner for the PPV you're building up to aren't even going to be a part of those shows...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need more Summer Rae! :banderas


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Thank god somebody gets it. All these gullible ass marks around here. Shit is disgusting.


Yeah because there is nothing but people saying they loved tonight in the thread. Get real.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

RAW was pretty bad but the little fight at the end after the match was nice. It is rare we get spots like that on a RAW so it was nice to see. God forbid there be a little action on RAW.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I was tuning in and out... was Paige's one line really the only thing that was good from this show? I mean, I kept coming in to shit like Henry/Show *click* cena *click* (sorry new day, but I can't with Cena) and kane *click*. I think the only thing I didn't auto change channel from were the women and the last two minutes of Raw, which still wasn't that good.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty decent tonight and the crowd. Better than last week. Entertaining.

Big Show and Henry? Really? They should've put Rusev to Big Show.

The show was blah last week, tonight was decent. I see somewhat of a pattern here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would have been Botchamania worthy if that paper table didn't break.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

spinningedge said:


> You almost wonder if due to Monday Night Football they let half the writers go on vacation during this time b/c they know the ratings will suck.
> 
> Today just wasn't good. I guess that's expected though when the main event of the next PPV that's a month away have two guys who show up just a few times a year....
> 
> Lesner/Undertaker is big - but It's hard to create exciting normal Raw/Smackdown/etc shows when your headliner for the PPV you're building up to aren't even going to be a part of those shows...


They think sending Paul Heyman out there saves the show.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Well now that shit show is over, onto the NXT panel! Who's with me?


Dear NXT members, whatever you do, just stay there, don't let them call you up.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, I usually stick up for the Raw episodes that the WWE put on every week, but this episode gets an exception. No progress, empty matches and crappy, long segments that amount to nothing. Longest Raw in a while.

High points were Roman's spear, The New Day's performance prior to the tag match and Charlotte's surprisingly slight-above average mic skills tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The brawl was awful until Bray threw the guy at Reigns, threw himself at Reigns and sent them through the barricade, and the spear at the end was good too. Still the brawl could've been shortened and for that matter, the match should've never happened.

Raw was terrible. King Barrett returning was highlight of the night but even that wasn't really all that great. Hopefully this Raw viewership continues going down if these are the shows we can expect.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt are fucking beasts. If only this wasn't PG, I could only imagine.

These two would probably have an awesome extreme rules match with a lot of brawling and hard-hitting action.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a sick spear by Roman! He and Bray woke up that dead ass crowd with their brawl. And those :yes chants. Priceless.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Shit, boring as fuck RAW, and Reigns spearing Bray through the table ain't gonna change that.*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

°Rolls eyes° the entire show doesn't need to be amazing for you to enjoy a good part.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well Reigns and Bray got me into the match, didn't think I'd care what with the build being lame but they worked a good match together with a great spot at the end.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't wait for you guys to bitch next week and the week after that and the week after that. Good show.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Reigns always does the best spears.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> °Rolls eyes° the entire show doesn't need to be amazing for you to enjoy a good part.


:lance2 You're spoiling their fun.
:hayden3


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> °Rolls eyes° the entire show doesn't need to be amazing for you to enjoy a good part.


Exactly. I was close to turning it off but Bray/Wyatt did their parts. I loved their brawl and I stand by that even if half the board wants to shit on it because they've seen it all done before. 

This NXT special is cool so far. They're talking about Dusty now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Natecore said:


> Yeah because there is nothing but people saying they loved tonight in the thread. Get real.


No I'm talking about the geeks who was going crazy for the table spot (which wasn't anything special) and suddenly attitudes changed like this show hasn't been 3 hours of trash.

Plus that brawl was nothing special at all. At times it was boring as fuck. Two guys who were gassed the fuck out on some sad ass flabbynsick shit.

But, but, but, but that Wyatt got put through the table! :westbrook2


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> Can't wait for you guys to bitch next week and the week after that and the week after that. Good show.


I wish I could needed as little to be entertained as you do


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

To the people going apeshit over the brawl and that big spot at the end, this is for you. 

I liken it to be special effects shots in movies. 

Yeah, visual effects are cool, but if I don't care about the characters or story that the effects are attached too, then I don't care about the pretty distractions being thrown at me. Explosions are cool, but I like to care about whoever the explosion is happening next to. 

Reigns and Wyatt went out there and put the crowd to sleep and had an awfully dull match. Throwing in a brawl and a table spot at the end isn't going to change that their story to set it up was boring.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If people think that anybody who liked the ending of the show is okay with the other 2 hours of putrid fucking garbage, they're even more stupid. Of course that doesn't make the shitty divas script, or the corny 2000s WCW Kane segment, or the continuous drone of the Big Show anymore enjoyable. 

Sorry we were happy to find something enjoyable in this shitty ass program, rather than complain like babies show after show.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Headliner said:


> No I'm talking about the geeks who was going crazy for the table spot (which wasn't anything special) and suddenly attitudes changed like this show hasn't been 3 hours of trash.
> 
> Plus that brawl was nothing special at all. At times it was boring as fuck. Two guys who were gassed the fuck out on some sad ass flabbynsick shit.
> 
> But, but, but, but that Wyatt got put through the table! :westbrook2


So what positive things happened?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> Can't wait for you guys to bitch next week and the week after that and the week after that. Good show.


No it wasn't. Lie to yourself if you want but don't think you're superior for liking crap. New Day, Cena and a Spear in 3+ hrs isn't remotely enough.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I take it I didn't miss much going by the thread title.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> If people think that anybody who liked the ending of the show is okay with the other 2 hours of putrid fucking garbage, they're even more stupid. Of course that doesn't make the shitty divas script, or the corny 2000s WCW Kane segment, or the continuous drone of the Big Show anymore enjoyable.
> 
> Sorry we were happy to find something enjoyable in this shitty ass program, rather than complain like babies show after show.


Just pisses me off even more really..WWE and the guys on the roster can put on good shows but it sucks seeing only glimpses of what could be while being fed shit for over 2 hours


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> So what positive things happened?


I contemplated going to the liquor store during the Seth/DEATH segment and having my first drink. That was a positive occurrence.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day was the best part as always.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dr. Middy said:


> If people think that anybody who liked the ending of the show is okay with the other 2 hours of putrid fucking garbage, they're even more stupid. Of course that doesn't make the shitty divas script, or the corny 2000s WCW Kane segment, or the continuous drone of the Big Show anymore enjoyable.
> 
> Sorry we were happy to find something enjoyable in this shitty ass program, rather than complain like babies show after show.


Except it wasn't that good and the reactions for a mere pointless spot is why the WWE won't change... if fans are so easily fooled into thinking that spot was awesome just because it was a spear on a table, then why should they worry about stupid little things like a story, heat, and psychology.... let's just throw spots out there!

That's been the problem with the WWE... everything is simply a spot to them. There is no logic or reasoning behind anything. And this wasn't even that special of a spot to get such a positive reaction.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

"This Raw was fucking horrible"

"That crowd sucks"


...What do you expect with a shitty show?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> If people think that anybody who liked the ending of the show is okay with the other 2 hours of putrid fucking garbage, they're even more stupid. Of course that doesn't make the shitty divas script, or the corny 2000s WCW Kane segment, or the continuous drone of the Big Show anymore enjoyable.
> 
> Sorry we were happy to find something enjoyable in this shitty ass program, rather than complain like babies show after show.


I'm not sure what's so hard to understand about this. The majority of the show was garbage but I loved that ending. I'd rather find some things to enjoy. Tonight, it was New Day and the Reigns/Bray brawl. It's not that hard to separate things. 

Still, if someone else enjoyed the show in its entirety, more power to them. Different strokes.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone have a GIF of Bray picking up the little tech guy and tossing him to Roman?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Except it wasn't that good and the reactions for a mere pointless spot is why the WWE won't change... if fans are so easily fooled into thinking that spot was awesome just because it was a spear on a table, then why should they worry about stupid little things like a story, heat, and psychology.... let's just throw spots out there!
> 
> That's been the problem with the WWE... everything is simply a spot to them. There is no logic or reasoning behind anything. And this wasn't even that special of a spot to get such a positive reaction.


I agree the fans did seem to overreact to it, but really it's hard to blame them. They've been sitting through hours and hours of crap and were finally given something good to watch, I'd be that happy to honestly. 

And it doesn't always have to be that special spot. Even the simple spots done right and built up get a reaction, that's one of the reasons the spanish announce table spot always gets a reaction.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

When will people grasp that raw is only good after a ppv? They will never ever book consistent good let alone average shows again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing I really enjoyed was New Day and Seth beating the shit out of Corporate Kane. Other than that, ugh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Great show in person, I'm assuming not so much on TV. 

Crowd was pretty hot, in person.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I'm not sure what's so hard to understand about this. The majority of the show was garbage but I loved that ending. I'd rather find some things to enjoy. Tonight, it was New Day and the Reigns/Bray brawl. It's not that hard to separate things.
> 
> Still, if someone else enjoyed the show in its entirety, more power to them. Different strokes.


*I agree. I thoroughly enjoyed the conclusion of RAW and I don't give a shit who thinks it's "overrated". I <<< enjoyed it and that's all that matters to me. I love watching Reigns in all out slugfests.*


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

After putting on shit shows and segments, god forbid if one enjoys something "out of the ordinary" before and rinse and repeat matches week after week. I'll take this as what I can get, after a PPV.

Only thing is Bubba didn't put Xavier through the table with his trombone.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dr. Middy said:


> I agree the fans did seem to overreact to it, but really it's hard to blame them. They've been sitting through hours and hours of crap and were finally given something good to watch, I'd be that happy to honestly.
> 
> And it doesn't always have to be that special spot. Even the simple spots done right and built up get a reaction, that's one of the reasons the spanish announce table spot always gets a reaction.


I have no problem with simple spots within a well built match or story getting a reaction. Just getting to the bottom rope can be explosive if done right. THe problem is, is that these spots are used as crutches as story and reason are completely bypassed. 

Why are these two just now breaking into a brawl after a long and tedious match? If they are getting this heated, why aren't they getting nasty and grabbing more weapons if this is supposed to be "personal"? Why would Bray suddenly get on a table to play to the crowd when he either subtly plays at the crowd form the ring or ramp or doesn't do it at all?

It could have been a special spot if this was weeks (preferrably months) of Bray harrassing and getting inside Roman's head, only for yet another "moment of victory" to get flipped by a desperate and vicious spear.... but what we got was a pointless rematch with almost no heat, no storytelling by anyone, and simply a bunch of spots strung together that were meant to fool the crowd into thinking it was something more. It worked for half of them, but the other half were still sitting on their hands. Surprised they actually had those wide shots when it was clear a lot of the audience just did not care.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Reigns and Wyatt went out there and put the crowd to sleep and had an awfully dull match. Throwing in a brawl and a table spot at the end isn't going to change that their story to set it up was boring.


I'd disagree, I was there in person and the crowd was pretty hot for their contest. 

It obviously didn't come off like that on TV, but yes they didn't put any of us to sleep. They were enjoying the show.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> or the corny 2000s WCW Kane segment,


Now 2 to be fair I happened to be watching a 2000 Nitro ep & this segment is ABOVE & BEYOND anything the E has delivered in terms of the "supernatural" between it's wrestler's......







Hell even the commentary is much more enjoyable & that's saying something here. But hey great to hear there's something on the show to actually watch out for......


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Great show in person, I'm assuming not so much on TV.
> 
> Crowd was pretty hot, in person.


I'm glad you enjoyed the show. I hope the same for @Jack Thwagger too. But the crowd came across dead on TV for a lot of the segments. Heyman's weak reaction was surprising. I think only Randy and the Reigns/Wyatt brawl got the loudest pops with "this is awesome" for the brawl and "YES" for the spear. There were other chants, but they were faint. I couldn't make them out.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The crowd isn't lame if the product is lame.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

The crowd had more crickets last week than tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the show. I hope the same for @Jack Thwagger too. But the crowd came across dead on TV for a lot of the segments. Heyman's weak reaction was surprising. I think only Randy and the Reigns/Wyatt brawl got the loudest pops with "this is awesome" for the brawl and "YES" for the spear. There were other chants, but they were faint. I couldn't make them out.


Really? Even for Heyman? That's truly fucked up. 

Crowd went crazy for Heyman, especially when they showed him on the titantron. 

The real reaction of the fans doesn't truly get justified on TV.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I have no problem with simple spots within a well built match or story getting a reaction. Just getting to the bottom rope can be explosive if done right. THe problem is, is that these spots are used as crutches as story and reason are completely bypassed.
> 
> Why are these two just now breaking into a brawl after a long and tedious match? If they are getting this heated, why aren't they getting nasty and grabbing more weapons if this is supposed to be "personal"? Why would Bray suddenly get on a table to play to the crowd when he either subtly plays at the crowd form the ring or ramp or doesn't do it at all?
> 
> It could have been a special spot if this was weeks (preferrably months) of Bray harrassing and getting inside Roman's head, only for yet another "moment of victory" to get flipped by a desperate and vicious spear.... but what we got was a pointless rematch with almost no heat, no storytelling by anyone, and simply a bunch of spots strung together that were meant to fool the crowd into thinking it was something more. It worked for half of them, but the other half were still sitting on their hands. Surprised they actually had those wide shots when it was clear a lot of the audience just did not care.


You have a point there, and I do agree. This should have been a PPV match where they beat the hell out of one another and finally led up to said spot after building it up on Raw. Instead, even though I did like it overall, it felt like it was just put there for the sake of extending their feud which has gone months now. 

Even their match was average at best, nothing special of note happened till the DQ really. Shame, because I really did enjoy the PPV match they had, and I feel like a No DQ match would be awesome between them, with Bray getting deeper into Roman's head and forcing the more vicious side of him out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We should just have a show that is just The New Day for three hours!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

There's something up with the crowd mics at the HSBC arena in Buffalo. I was at the last RAW there and the same thing happened with people on here remarking how the crowd was dead even though they were lively at the arena.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The product is crap so I don't blame them.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw was awful. The crowd was WORST. I felt uncomfortable for every performer today, it was more silent than it's been in a long time. Maybe its just how it comes across on TV since i see there is conflicting live reports?? Even Cena couldn't get any reaction. With that said I liked 2 things tonight.

The opening was fresh. New Day getting a chance to open the show, Xavier getting match time and New Day picking up the win.

The Main Event was the second thing. It capped the show off on a high note, which they desperately needed. The match itself was good, but you'd never notice by the audience. The post match brawl was fun. It was a hell of a way to end the show. I can see Roman and Bray as top guys for years to come. I've been convinced of that for some time now. 

Well that's about it. Oh yeah, I may have witness the most awkward pedigree of all time tonight too.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Really? Even for Heyman? That's truly fucked up.
> 
> Crowd went crazy for Heyman, especially when they showed him on the titantron.
> 
> The real reaction of the fans doesn't truly get justified on TV.



The WWE uploaded the clip of Heyman's promo. I just thought it would be more hype. They only got really loud when he mentioned the city and Suplex City. But TV didn't do Buffalo justice if it was hot in the arena. 






It was obvious that the crowd was trying to chant things at times, but it didn't pick up on TV all that well.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did anyone catch if a main event or even a match was announced for Smackdown? It's in Albany and I live there and was wondering if it was something worth seeing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the show. I hope the same for @Jack Thwagger too. But the crowd came across dead on TV for a lot of the segments. Heyman's weak reaction was surprising. I think only Randy and the Reigns/Wyatt brawl got the loudest pops with "this is awesome" for the brawl and "YES" for the spear. There were other chants, but they were faint. I couldn't make them out.


The section I was in was going ape shit for New Day and Rusev vs Owens (SO MAD ABOUT THAT BULLSHIT WITH THE LATTER).

No Swagger, which bummed me out. I got my hopes up he'd at least job on Superstars. It was ok. I'm more happy because the person I went with enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The section I was in was going ape shit for New Day and Rusev vs Owens (SO MAD ABOUT THAT BULLSHIT WITH THE LATTER).
> 
> No Swagger, which bummed me out. I got my hopes up he'd at least job on Superstars. It was ok. I'm more happy because the person I went with enjoyed themselves.


I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to see Swagger. 

I missed Rusev/Owens. I went to go get a snack. When I returned, Ryback was in the ring getting beat up. 

@ShowStopper

I did like that Seth was shown to be dominant. At least for a while before Demon Kane returned. My only two complaints about the segment were that it seemed to drag on and the pedigree (it was bad). Seth and Kane are doing the best they can with what they've been given. This angle is over the top but I can appreciate it in a trainwreck kind of way. Kane giving Seth that head was funny.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There's something up with the crowd mics at the HSBC arena in Buffalo. I was at the last RAW there and the same thing happened with people on here remarking how the crowd was dead even though they were lively at the arena.


Not sure... Charleston crowds sound hot in person, but you can still look around while there in person and notice a lot of people sitting, talking to each other, and not even watching the matches. If the place is small enough, it seems the noise is amplified within the building.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to see Swagger.
> 
> I missed Rusev/Owens. I went to go get a snack. When I returned, Ryback was in the ring getting beat up.
> 
> ...


Agree. Except I thought the pedigree was okay considering he was giving it to 300 pound, 50,000 year old, just returning Kane. :shrug Funny how no one (not you) has nothing to say when the pedigree is perfectly fine. *shrug*

I also agree the segment was alittle too long. I actually like the '2 faces of Kane' angle, at least its something different. Come to think of it, this Kane/Rollins angle is the only fresh storyline on the show right now. While I enjoy the two different Kanes, I thought the corporate side of him getting his ass KICKED tonight, only for demon Kane to come out minutes later was a bit of a stretch. But it at least made Kane look somewhat legit since he's been a jobber for the better part of 2 years, as Legit Boss pointed out. Still amazes me that Kane got a title shot vs. Bryan and now another one vs Rollins. Don't know what WWE sees in this old version of Kane. Truly strange.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Agree. Except I thought the pedigree was okay considering he was giving it to 300 pound, 50,000 year old, just returning Kane. :shrug Funny how no one (not you) has nothing to say when the pedigree is perfectly fine. *shrug*
> 
> I also agree the segment was alittle too long. I actually like the '2 faces of Kane' angle, at least its something different. Come to think of it, this Kane/Rollins angle is the only fresh storyline on the show right now. While I enjoy the two different Kanes, I thought the corporate side of him getting his ass KICKED tonight, only for demon Kane to come out minutes later was a bit of a stretch. But it at least made Kane look somewhat legit since he's been a jobber for the better part of 2 years, as Legit Boss pointed out.


I got excited when I thought the curb stomp was coming back. Out of curiosity, which pedigrees do you think Seth executed well? A few of his Orton ones were clumsy. 

Yeah, I have to give the WWE credit. I had no interest in Kane/Seth but this storyline is pretty funny. I wonder which version of Kane is staying after Hell In A Cell. I'd love to have Rollins/Seth on course by Survivor Series. I just don't know if HHH will put him over if the Rock/HHH WM 32 rumors are true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I got excited when I thought the curb stomp was coming back. Out of curiosity, which pedigrees do you think Seth executed well? A few of his Orton ones were clumsy.
> 
> Yeah, I have to give the WWE credit. I had no interest in Kane/Seth but this storyline is pretty funny. I wonder which version of Kane is staying after Hell In A Cell. I'd love to have Rollins/Seth on course by Survivor Series. I just don't know if HHH will put him over if the Rock/HHH WM 32 rumors are true.


All of the ones given to Ambrose. A bunch of the ones (and there's been a good amount) to Cena, Ryback, Ziggler , and Sting at NOC. The one tonight wasn't even that bad. Kane landed on one knee because he has bad knees and I'm guessing one of his knees is worse than the other. The Brock one I'm torn on. At first I thought it was bad, but then someone pointed out Brock didn't jump on purpose because he was selling. So 50/50 on that one. There are far more fine ones than bad ones, but for some reason the people who always point out the few bad ones are nowhere to be found when a fine one is given. I don't get that.

Rock/HHH in 2016. Wow. That has all sorts of potential to stink up Dallas, TX.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

This is the first Raw in about 2 years that I didn't watch it while live broadcast on TV. 

I rather watch the football game, but even when it was over, I was just like "what am I really missing", is there really going to be wrestling that I want to watch?

I consider people like me as audience Vince wants back, all us kids who grew up through Attitude or Ruthless Aggression era. 



Sorry Vince and WWE but I don't watch TRASH when I can watch something better.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> All of the ones given to Ambrose. A bunch of the ones (and there's been a good amount) to Cena, Ryback, Ziggler , and Sting at NOC. The one tonight wasn't even that bad. Kane landed on one knee because he has bad knees and I'm guessing one of his knees is worse than the other.


Shocked you didnt mention Neville. I think that has been my favorite pedigree so far. The Pedigree to Kane wasnt bad, it was the set up for the pedigree that was very awkward and threw it off.








The actual Pedigree was fine though.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Pretty consistent formula for me lately. Watch PPV, watch raw after PPV, DVR raw after that, then don't watch for two weeks. Another shit raw, big shock,


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

best part of raw was that friday was on after it.


----------



## Arenzael (Mar 17, 2015)

The main event was good? Eh, too bad. I turned it off before that. They want better ratings, they are gonna have to do better than that. I fast forwarded the majority of it, and by the third hour I was done. 
New Day and Split personality Kane are the only things going right now. I enjoyed their segments. 

This show. 
- Cena vs Woods - As mentioned, cena was quite the heel. Still sorta enjoying it though, .... and her comes the Dudley's. Back from Commercial, and we get a 6-man tag no one wanted. Weren't the Dudley's heels that worked alone before?? Dudleys, please throw Cena and yourselves through the nearest table, and GTFO. 
- Charlotte and Becky with Miz, oh wow, maybe we'll get some actual time for them to talk, .... and nope! Just stupid RAW catty women booking. We don't give a damn about the revolution, What makes you think we give a damn who started it! Also, I am pretty sure you can't change out teammates mid-match, if not, someone let New Day know. 
- Mark Henry and Big Show .... I didn't want to see them have a match in 2002, I sure as hell don't want it now. Didn't they have this match last week? If they did, I'm sure no one cared then either. 
- Owens vs Rusev, Yeaaa!! Finally we can have a good proper match... nope more fuckery. aaaaand it's done. 
- PTP vs Wyatt Family - I couldn't be bothered. I knew PTP would get crushed, whatever. 
- Neville vs Stadust - Couldn't be bothered again. Great talents, horrible booking, isn't this like the 15th time we've had this match in a row??? Barrett back is cool, hopefully he'll be allowed to win a match before being sent to the kids table with Mark Henry and Bo Dallas.
- Bo Dallas vs Randy Orton - Really? No really?? That made no sense. As expected, Bo was killed by RKO.

I stayed as long as the end of the Kane skit, saw the promo for the NXT panel, and switched to that. Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

This shit looks terrible, there is not one segment that I'd go out of my way to watch.
It really sounds like I didn't miss anything.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's a chore to watch RAW again. Let's start with the nice opening segment though. Cena with a short promo and then the New Day comes out to do their thing. Xavier Woods getting a rare singles match against Cena which leads to the 6-man tag involving the Dudley Boyz. The Seth Rollins/Kane plot was cringeworthy, yet I'm digging it because Kane seems to be playing two roles. So I guess I am digging this feud especially since it's been built up for a long time now. That pedigree looked weird. The only other thing I enjoyed were the brawl Reigns/Wyatt had. They really beat each other up and the finish allows them to look strong. Not bad.

I didn't like everything else. Big Show/Mark Henry was a borefest with Show having to win so he can look strong heading into Suplex City. His promo with Paul Heyman was strong work and I didn't hate that one. I'm losing interest in this Divas Revolution. I thought Paige turned heel. Is Natalya finally a part of this now? There were obvious squash matches and then King Barrett is back. Who cares. His booking is a joke.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@Headliner

New Day made a Future Da GAWD reference :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The ending was one the best Raw endings I've seen all year.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread title is appropriate as fuck :lol Another awful Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Bray vs Roman match was great and the brawl was amazing. 

Should have just aired that in the beginning, and then replayed it the rest of the show. 

No Sasha, no Cesaro, no Rusev vs Owens, no Swagger. ut GTFO


----------



## Ya Ho Wah 13 (Sep 28, 2015)

LOL at Seth Faillings' attempt at the pedigree. 

The guy's just too good at being an abject failure evaloser:flabbynsting:rollins3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

last five minutes of a three-hour RAW were great

New Day antics were fine as well, they seemed to get as much of a reaction as Cena

rest was boring and the feuds all suck


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Gosh can't believe I watched the whole fucking show live :lol The most needn't-see-show on TV..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching Raw now... The New Day get better every week. Xavier's trombone playing while flexing pre-match was awesome! 

Cena looked legit annoyed. I say legit because his acting generally sucks.

This crowd sucks. Barrett's return was pretty good!


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Genuinely one of the worst Raw shows ever.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

ZeroFear0 said:


> Raw was awful. The crowd was WORST. I felt uncomfortable for every performer today, it was more silent than it's been in a long time. Maybe its just how it comes across on TV since i see there is conflicting live reports?? Even Cena couldn't get any reaction. With that said I liked 2 things tonight.
> 
> The opening was fresh. New Day getting a chance to open the show, Xavier getting match time and New Day picking up the win.
> 
> ...


It was an attitude era style brawl. That's what's needed more Austin when he got hot wasn't a technical/flying guy neither was The Rock or Foley or The New Age Outlaws or Taker.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The highlight of the night was this:










This was slightly worse than Cesaro's "4 Ropes" line.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

If I was in Buffalo I would have walked out on this show and demanded my money back. What a complete and utter abortion of a RAW. They need a boot in the ass, big time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> @A-C-P *Do you have adequate amounts of alcohol for tonight's f̶e̶s̶t̶i̶v̶i̶t̶i̶e̶s̶ ̶ fuckery?*


Well I did have adequate amounts of alcohol, but missed out on the fuckery b/c I was at the Packers/Chiefs game :lol

Looks like by the thread title and the few posts I have read sitting out in the rain for 4 hours was better than watching Raw for 3 hours :ha


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I knew it was going to be bad night when Woods accepted Cena's US Open Challenge. What a blown opportunity. It should have been Big E.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm very forgiving. I make smart ass statements about wrestling not having to be "A Game of Thrones" when I hear/read massive gripes about programming...

....But I will state for the first time ever that watching this entire RAW was as the post above me stated....it was like watching & waiting for a botched third trimester abortion to die on a cold stainless steel medical table. Worse than terrible. 

Next Monday just schedule a colonoscopy, a polyp removal or wart burning at the doctors office, it'll be less painful and more eventful.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Big Show and Kane pushed as big threats, that's how bad Raw was.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I liked the beginning & the end, I also hope the Intercontinental title angle turns into a Fatal 4-Way. The rest of the show was a shower of shit, full of pointless filler matches & shitty segments.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I usually like Heyman, but his promo sucked. I mean even Roman Reigns' promo was better than Heyman's. That's how bad it was.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Lol, Wyatt threw the tech guy at Reigns like a Mortal Kombat X character.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I usually like Heyman, but his promo sucked. I mean even Roman Reigns' promo was better than Heyman's. That's how bad it was.


Not trying to stir things up, after all I think everyone should agree that if Heyman isn't on an all time promo level, he is as close as it can be, but an interesting observation is that Heyman rarely goes up against anybody when cutting his promos and sometimes when he does go against an above average promo cutter, his greatness level fades. I'd say Show outdid him last night and during the Brock/Cena summer feud, Heyman put in a good effort but I recall a night where a serious Cena really killed it and kinda washed Heyman. That said of course, there is cases like his worked shoot against Mcmahon where he outdid Mcmahon (very rare that happens) and he certainly equaled an A game CM Punk on their promo exchanges after the betrayal that I remember at the time myself and others called some of the best wwe work in years when it was just Heyman, Punk and Lesnar.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

apparently the crowd was dead a lot of the time because some retard didn't put the live action on the Titantron, so like 1/3rd of the arena couldn't see what the fuck was going on half the time. crowd went insane for the roman/wyatt match since they turned it back on for then.

And Heyman got a crazy loud pop too.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Full RAW Recap + VIDEOS:
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/132278/wwe-monday-night-raw-9-28-2015/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Possible Reason for Bad Crowd Reactions on RAW*

Correspondents at last night's RAW event sent word that WWE did not show the matches to the live audience on the big titantron screen during the show, but instead displayed a gigantic RAW logo. 

This could have been the reason why the crowd was noticeably dead at last night's show because very few fans could see the matches and/or what was going on most of the time. A majority of the fans were standing up, which made visibility even worse, especially if you were seated behind fans with signs. 

http://nodq.com/wwe/445542962.shtml


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sasha Fierce said:


> *Possible Reason for Bad Crowd Reactions on RAW*
> 
> Correspondents at last night's RAW event sent word that WWE did not show the matches to the live audience on the big titantron screen during the show, but instead displayed a gigantic RAW logo.
> 
> ...


Nah. The show just sucked. People lose their shit at house shows and there's no titantron showing what's going on in the ring.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Another Kevin Dunn Special.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I read the results (didn't watch), but nothing about yesterday's Raw seems exciting at all...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not trying to stir things up, after all I think everyone should agree that if Heyman isn't on an all time promo level, he is as close as it can be, but an interesting observation is that Heyman rarely goes up against anybody when cutting his promos and sometimes when he does go against an above average promo cutter, his greatness level fades. I'd say Show outdid him last night and during the Brock/Cena summer feud, Heyman put in a good effort but I recall a night where a serious Cena really killed it and kinda washed Heyman. That said of course, there is cases like his worked shoot against Mcmahon where he outdid Mcmahon (very rare that happens) and he certainly equaled an A game CM Punk on their promo exchanges after the betrayal that I remember at the time myself and others called some of the best wwe work in years when it was just Heyman, Punk and Lesnar.


Heyman has a GREAT wrestling mind and he understands that feuds should be about making both guys look good leading up to the match so it benefits the guy going over more and hurts the guy doing the job less.

Everyone can have an off night I understand that, and I am sure it has happened to Heyman to, but Heyman also understands that he needs to let his opponents look good at times to. Plus with all the gripes Show gets, and many of them valid, Show is still a very solid mic worker himself.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

- Laughed a lot at the 'Duck Tales' reference from New Day. Xavier Woods has provne he's golden on the mic, and he can hang with Cena in the ring. Give this guy a singles push (but keep New Day together obviously).

- Big Show/Lesnar...I have no fucks to donate at _all_.

- Kane made me laugh a few times but unfortunately he's in the world title picture. One step forward two steps back.

- Last match was hard hitting and pretty brutal. The brawl was even better. I hope they let Reigns and Wyatt off the leash at some point in a HIAC match, too bad I doubt we'll see them in the cell since fucking Taker and Brock have taken that spot. Nope, I couldn't give two almighty fucks about Taker and Brock either.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Told you guys you shouldn't of watched..


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

What was with that awkward set up for the pedigree? Looked like Kane thought Rollins was going to do the buckle bomb as it keps his arms down - perhaps poor communication. Kane was never great at selling though. It's a real shame Rollins can't do the curb stomp as it would've been ideal for when Kane bended down as oppose to that awful pedegree.

How are they going to book the Hell In A Cell match I wonder if Kane just no sells being hit with a chair etc - it will probably be very one sided if they insist on booking Kane so strongly. Rollins should curb stomp Kane on the steel steps for the win.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

What an awful episode of RAW.

Crowd was flat from the start and really hurt the show.

Regardless of the crowd though, it was a very boring and dragged. Thank God for Sky+.

Please WWE - go back to 2 hours so we can watch RAW without falling asleep.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't watch raw anymore but I am entertained by the raw podcast reviews and the comments on here, much much better than actually watching it!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I enjoyed Raw a lot.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Magical healing powers? :ti uttahere


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How did Demon Kane change so fast?


----------



## RusevWHC (Aug 19, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I knew it was going to be bad night when Woods accepted Cena's US Open Challenge. What a blown opportunity. It should have been Big E.



Don't worry, the other two members will get their chances at Mr. Cena aswell. :cena


----------



## DVS1981 (Sep 25, 2015)

Why didnt they finish Raw with Wyatt stood arms outstretched, Reigns buried under a wall?

Just for ONCE build Wyatt as a huge threat.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/52696354-post4.html






:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

Ok fuck this fucking ass bullshit bros.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/132278/wwe-monday-night-raw-9-28-2015/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Top 10 Raw Moments from the 9/28/15 Raw..

#1 - The moment is was finally over

:vince7


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Top 10 Raw Moments from the 9/28/15 Raw..
> 
> #1 - The moment is was finally over
> 
> :vince7


Actually it was kinda that way until the actual end & then I didn't want it to end lol.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Start of Raw was horrendous as usual with a boring long ass Cena promo, would have been ideal for Big E to accept Cena's Challenge but sadly another wasted opportunity. Kane was great on Raw, his segments backstage with Rollins were funny. When he came out in his Mask was pretty cool as well. The ending with Wyatt and Reigns was good as well.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Start of Raw was horrendous as usual with a boring long ass Cena promo.


For once, Raw didn't start with a boring 20 Minute promo, which was quite refreshing. Had Kofi accepted the challenge, the beginning of Raw would have been among the best in a long time.


----------

